#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-25
<slimTN> fellag:  ti arja3
<slimTN> :d
<slimTN> fellag: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xej1x7_far-east-movement-like-a-g6-feat-th_music alé viens
<SalahGo> Yo!
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<SalahGo> おきてください。。。
<crack3r> おきてください。。。toi aussi SalahGo :)
<SalahGo> je suis reveillé... x)
<crack3r> おきてください。。。:)
<SalahGo> hena fi9na 3ad xD
<crack3r> おきてください。。。ines
<SalahGo> Alors, qui a essayé Unity?
<SalahGo> Vos appréciations?
<bemawi> ça freeze beaucoup
<bemawi> voir ça plante
<crack3r> unity c'est moche
<SalahGo> hmm, ça freeze pour moi mais ça plante pas
<SalahGo> je parle de unity dans la beta 2
<bemawi> y'a surement un soucis de xorg avec les codec proprio, pour ça que ça plante
<SalahGo> mais sinon, je m'y suis habitué en qlq minutes, trop intuitif, excellent!
<SalahGo> mais je suis content qu'Anthy marche aussi bien
<SalahGo> mieux que sur la 10.10
<SalahGo> avec une nouvelle icone hehe
<SalahGo> アンチがさいこう！：D
<bemawi> bonne nuit
<SalahGo> au fait, je sais que c'est débile comme appréciation mais une applet avec une icone "A
<SalahGo> tu pars déjà?
<SalahGo> bon bah bonne nuit alors
<SalahGo> おやすみ！＾＾
<slimTN> ti haw SalahGo
<slimTN> ti winek ya rajel !!!
<SalahGo> heni slimTN ! ^^
<slimTN> iiiiiiiiih masma3néch a5barek men 3ahd zaba (wa9t TGZ )
<SalahGo> xD
<slimTN> ya 7asra 3ala tunigamerz :'(
<SalahGo> et oui, c'etait une belle experience
<SalahGo> surtout avec Missty modératrice XD
<slimTN> mdr
<slimTN> yep :D
<SalahGo> En tout cas moi, je réapparais toujours avec les nouvelles releases d'ubuntu :p
<SalahGo> la 11.04 sort jeudi, donc je suis réapparu sur la chatroom :D
<SalahGo> Vu que je suis en Beta 2, je voulais connaitre les avis de ceux qui l'ont essayé, voir si on a les même bugs...
<SalahGo> mais bon, c'est un peu vide, donc... :/
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tl
<SalahGo> tlm*
<fellag> peuple du soir bonsoir :)
<Neo31> bsr fellag
<fellag> salut Neo31 :]
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-26
<Houssem> sbe7 el 5iir =)
<Houssem> !help
<sahliali> bonjour :)
<saff> salut
<saff> comment vas tu ?
<sahliali> bien saff
<sahliali> merci
<saff> ;)
<saff> quelqu'un ici qui peut m'aider dans une petite banière flash ?
<sahliali> banière flash sur le salon ubuntu-tn ?
<saff> euuuh
<saff> désolé ^^'
<saff> mais juste j'ai voulu un peut d'aide dans la movaise place :p
<LeCesar> je veux savoir es k'il y a certification ubuntu ???
<Houssem> LeCesar : il y a LPI Linux certification
<LeCesar> Houssem : Merciii
<bemawi> Houssem: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/certification_ingenieur_ubuntu si jamais tu revois LeCesar
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<Houssem> Sa;a: TrackerDPP
<Houssem> Salam
<ash_> bsr
<Houssem> ZzZz²²²²
<Houssem> Bouger les gars !!!
<Houssem> xD proposilwlna des jeux 7lowiin ?
<Houssem> ping bemawi ines locobot_4 TrackerDPP ubot2 ubuntulo1 wissem zied
<wissem> hey Houssem
<wissem> yen a bcp des jeuw sur linux :D
<wissem> c bien ça que tu cherches?
<bemawi> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/jeu
<bemawi> un peu plus de 500 jeux de dispos
<bemawi> sans oublier 80% des jeux dispo pour windows pouant fonctionner sous nux avec cedega
<bemawi> ou encore les jeux de playstation, megadrive, ... et autre console pouvant etre emulée sous nux
<wissem> et yen a d'autres ici: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ehV&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=site%3Atux-planet.fr+jeu+sous+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<bemawi> dire que ous nux y'a pas de jeux, c'est mentir, on peut en faire fontionner bien plus que sous windows
<wissem> +1
<bemawi> y'a xconq que j'ai redecouvert
<bemawi> dans les dernièreves version de ce jeux, il y a un "fork" de cicilisation II
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-27
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<nizarus> salam TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Salut nizarus !
<Dave8855> 1 day left :D
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<KanGouLya> salam nizarus
<KanGouLya> salam @ * /-)
<Dave8855> wa3
<Dave8855> e5i fil widget mta3 android "ubuntu counter" ktebli coming soon
<Dave8855> 1hr lteli 9alli 1 day left
<Dave8855> ma3neha el natty 5arja tawa ?
<nizarus> Dave8855, c'est slim ?
<Dave8855> no.
<KanGouLya> nizarus ça vat tu t en es sorti avec le panel ?
<nizarus> KanGouLya, non pas encre
<nizarus> je viens d'arriver @home
<nizarus> je reprends le combat de suite :p
<KanGouLya> ok n hesite pas si tu as besoin de quoi que se soit
<nizarus> re
<TrackerDPP> re nizarus
<KanGouLya> salut wissem
<wissem> salut
<Fanen> bsr
<nizarus> ahla
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<SalahGo> Bsr nizarus !
<nizarus> ahla SalahGo
<SalahGo> Dites, un programme pour demainN
<SalahGo> ?
<nizarus> el barka fik SalahGo
<SalahGo> iberik fik
<SalahGo> what's wrong?
<nizarus> le séisme du japan
<SalahGo> nizarus, personne que je connais n'a été blessé, il 7amdullah, même si ça me fait de la peine pour le reste
<SalahGo> surtout que Miyagi est la ville jumelle de Sousse...
<SalahGo> Miyagi étant la préfecture la plus touchée...
<nizarus> :/
<SalahGo> Mais bon, je suis sûr qu'ils vont aller de l'avant, ils le font déjà... ^^
<SalahGo> だから日本人の皆ががんばりますよ！＾＾
<SalahGo> trad: les japonais vont faire de leur mieux, tout simplement...
<SalahGo> Sinon
<SalahGo> SIB Sousse c'est encore pour demain?!
<SalahGo> ou il a été encore reporté?!
<SalahGo> nizarus, donc, vous avez un programme pour demain?
<nizarus> c'est pour demain oui
<nizarus> et nous n'avons aucun programme :)
<SalahGo> il 7amdullah, j'ai eu une réponse positive...
<SalahGo> quoique
<SalahGo> on a un stand?
<nizarus> non pas de stand
<SalahGo> enfin, pour tout le libre...
<SalahGo> il y aura un espace conference comme pour la CITEC?
<nizarus> je n'ai pas eu des nouvelles du SEILL et de mon coté j'ai pas cherché à on avoir des infos
<SalahGo> ah...
<SalahGo> donc on y a va en touristes? :)
<SalahGo> J'ai installé Ubuntu sur le galaxy tab pour rien alors... xD
<nizarus> oui car nous nous sommes pas à tunis
<KanGouLya> re
<SalahGo> Salut KanGouLya ! :)
<nizarus> ahla KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> Bonsoir @ * /-)
<KanGouLya> qu es ce qui passe pour le SIB de Sousse ?
<nizarus> SalahGo, ah cool ubuntu sur la tablette
<KanGouLya> le SEILL n as pas donné suite ?
<nizarus> KanGouLya, l'ouverture c'est pour demain
<SalahGo> KanGouLya, apparament non...
<KanGouLya> :(
<nizarus> KanGouLya, je n'ai pas eu des nouvelles du SEILL et de mon coté j'ai pas cherché à on avoir des infos
<SalahGo> nizarus, cool, mais bon, je voudrais essayer avec Unity, Gnome n'est pas fait pour les écrans tactiles...
<KanGouLya> donc le SEILL n as pas fournit de stand pour le SIB de sousse ?
<nizarus> SalahGo, tu as la 11.04
<nizarus> KanGouLya, pas que je sache
<SalahGo> je vais l'essayer ce week-end, voir si ça boot sur AndroidVNC
<ANIS> salam @ *
<SalahGo> Salam ANIS
<fellag> lu ANIS , et lu tout le monde :)
<SalahGo> nizarus, pour l'instant, c'est une version amenagée pour le galaxy tab, vu que Gnome fait des siennes s'il n'est pas modifié
<SalahGo> nizarus, c'est pour ça que Unity m'interesse
<nizarus> lulu fellag
<SalahGo> Déjà que je suis en Beta 2 et je suis tombé sous le charme de Unity
<SalahGo> Salut fellag ! :)
<nizarus> SalahGo, et comment tu as eu cette tablette ?
<ANIS> :D ahla SalahGo & fellag
<ANIS> bonsoir bemawi, biscraft, crack3r, ines, KanGouLya, nizarus & zied
<SalahGo> nizarus, celle de ma cousine, réquisitionnée :p
<ines> bsr
<nizarus> :D
<fellag> on a un nippon-man ici @__@ ( ému )
<SalahGo> nippon-man? qui ça? oO
<fellag> SalahGo, ben toi !
<fellag> t'es bien nippon non ?
<SalahGo> non lol
<SalahGo> enfin, autant que bemawi , il comprendra :p
<fellag> t'es pas au japon toi ?
<SalahGo> non, malheureusement...
<fellag> rahh :(
<nizarus> au japon avec son esprit et son âme
<SalahGo> fellag: ごめん。。。＾＾’
<SalahGo> nizarus, on peut obliger unity à passer en 1024x600?
<fellag> j'ai pas de google traduc en extension sous xchat pour le moment xD
<SalahGo> fellag, j'ai juste dit désolé :)
<SalahGo> nizarus, avant le boot, bien entendu...
<nizarus> SalahGo, obligé ? il suffit de définir la résolution de l'écran
<nizarus> et de l'appliquer
<SalahGo> pas sur galaxy tab...
<fellag> SalahGo, ça doit sonné comme "goménné / gomména sé " non ?
<SalahGo> fellag, c'est ce que j'ai dit; "gomen" go = ご　me = め　n = ん :)
<fellag> cool ! c'est pas passé loin :p et en+ je suis qu'a mon premier cour de japonais moi xD
<SalahGo> 1er cours? j'aurais aimé en avoir des cours en japonais... :/
<SalahGo> En tout cas, nizarus, vous allez venir au SIB?
<nizarus> SalahGo, certainement
<fellag> y a un autre SIB cette année Oo ?
<SalahGo> fellag, oui, à Sousse et il commence demain :)
<SalahGo> nizarus, inshallah on se verra là-bas, avec un peu de chance ^^
<fellag> ah d'accord , thx pour l'info
<fellag> si y a des trucs intéressante vous en parlez sur le chan , hein ?
<SalahGo> bien sur ^^
<SalahGo> fellag, mais ça ne risque pas d'être mieux que SIB Tunis
<bemawi> benippon ferme
<bemawi> ça me rend un peu heureux que cet ancien concurrent cesse aussi son activité
<SalahGo> bemawi, il est vivant! il est vivant!
<nizarus> bemawi, qui ferme ?
<bemawi> un boite qui vendait des figurines manga et autre dérivée
<fellag> SalahGo, SIB tunis c'est une vrai cata , y avait que les stands Apple qui mérité le détour xD le reste c'est absolument une cata et surtout un flood incroyable de pub u__u
<SalahGo> fellag, bah ça devrait être pire ici alors... x)
<SalahGo> bemawi, bah animeha a fermé depuis longtemps aussi, pour d'autres raisons...
<bemawi> le changement de législation
<bemawi> une farce
<bemawi> je reçois toujours les catalogues de mes anciens fournisseurs
<bemawi> les prix ont grimpé
<SalahGo> oO
<bemawi> mais ils ot toujours des fig.
<SalahGo> fournisseurs?! t'es collectionneur? :o
<bemawi> je suis un ancien vendeur
<SalahGo> bemawi, PM s'il te plait, question de vie ou de mort ^^'
<crack3r> vi ou more :p
<SalahGo> en fait, c'est mort apparament... -.-
<fellag> loool crack3r
<fellag> +1
<nizarus> SalahGo, khawaftou :)
<nizarus> 7louwwa crack3r
<fellag> SalahGo, t'allais lui demandé quoi a notre bemawi l'anonyme ? XD
<SalahGo> fellag, un truc concernant un hobby commun :p
<fellag> SalahGo, y a le mot eechi dedans :remz:
<SalahGo> fellag, oO
<fellag> SalahGo, ben quoi xD ?
<SalahGo> fellag, c'est pas vraiment ça... mais t'as l'air de t'y connaitre! xD
<SalahGo> Bande d'otaku sur le chan d'Ubuntu-Tn... je vous jure... :D
<fellag> SalahGo, héh ... la culture nippon , j'en suis fan :D
<SalahGo> fellag, un peu trop :p
<fellag> SalahGo, mwé on peut dire ça ...
<fellag> mais c'est variable parfois le coté francophone l'emporte xD
<fellag> et btw y a un concour pour avoir une bourse pour étudier o japon , ça interesse quelqu'un ?
<SalahGo> fellag, je connais, mais bon, disons que mon temps est passé ^^'
<fellag> SalahGo, moi j'ai verifié aujourdhui dans l'ambassade est c du sérieux !
<SalahGo> fellag, oui, je le connais, je l'ai passé une fois, mais j'ai pas réussi :)
<fellag> même la subvention est bien généreuz pour un pays qui viens d'avoir une telle mauvaise pass :/
<SalahGo> fellag, et oui...
<fellag> SalahGo, moi cette année je compte sur l'effet Fukushima xD
<SalahGo> fellag, ça peut jouer en ta faveur, en effet :)
<fellag> je vais terrorisé tout mon entourage , et eux feront de même
<fellag> ainsi de suite je garantie mon ticket d'avion xD
<SalahGo> fellag, c'est toujours un plan valable, je te souhaite bon courage :D
<fellag> merci SalahGo :))
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde
<SalahGo> Salut TrackerDPP !
<SalahGo> Et bonne nuit tout le monde!
<TrackerDPP> qu'est ce que j'ai raté?
<TrackerDPP> bonne nuit à toi SalahGo
<SalahGo> TrackerDPP,  japon, sib sousse et unity :D
<SalahGo> Tschuss! ^^
<fellag> héh bien resumé en+ :D
<ANIS> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong ANIS
<slimTN> alors la 11.04
<slimTN> sé pr kd ?
<slimTN> :D
<nizarus> slimTN, je suis sous la 11.04 :)
<ANIS> nizarus:  est ce que la version BETA de naty support le BTRFS??
<slimTN> sinn
<slimTN> es notre mirroir tunisien va contenir l'officiel 11.04
<slimTN> walla fama décalage ?
<nizarus> ANIS, j'ai pas cette info :/
<nizarus> slimTN, il doit y avoir du retard car les serveurs seront saturés
<slimTN> mé merde
<slimTN> 7a9hom
<slimTN> ya3mlou décalade de 10min
<slimTN> pr ke tt lé miroirs sont ready
<slimTN> dc plus de saturation
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> je suis certain que l'iso finale est entrain de circuler dans tout les serveurs
<ANIS> :/ merci nizarus en tout cas.. je vérifierai ça lorsque j'aurai le fichier ISO de la version final ;-)
<ANIS> Mais s'il y aura la possibilité d'utiliser BTRFS, est ce que ça sera mieux de l'utiliser à la place de EXT4 ??
<slimTN> ps
<slimTN> jé po trouvé l'ISO
<slimTN> du dernié nighty build
<slimTN> !
<ANIS> nizarus: je viens juste de tombé sur ça :D https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<karim0v> Bonsoir à tous
<ANIS> bonsoir karim0v
<karim0v> alors c ici la salle d'attente pour la sorti ubuntu 11.04 :)
<nizarus> ANIS, il faut voir un comparatif entre les 2 pour juger
<nizarus> karim0v, oui si tu veux :) mais tu risque d'attendre longtemps
<nizarus> petit rappel la 10.10 a était publiée à 10h GMT le 10/10/2010
<slimTN> é Oui
<slimTN> é on a fé une promenade /picnic fel belvider
<karim0v> Oo l'attente vas durée longtemps  alors :)
<slimTN> sété le jour d'une merde xD )
<slimTN> de santé walla environnement
<slimTN> pi chté sabet
<slimTN> wahbat m3a sa7bi
<slimTN> 3malna gatsa fel marsa <3
<slimTN> sinn nizarus pk le mirroir de l'ati né po dispo fel site officiel
<nizarus> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<nizarus> slimTN, car l'ati n'a pas de miroir pour l'instant ;)
<slimTN> nizarus: je parle du mirroir http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/  !!
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-28
<nizarus> je découvre se truc :) tu as le lien d'où ?
<slimTN> euh
<slimTN> sarhanTN
<crack3r> nizarus, c'etait publié dans le groupe Open Source Tunisia sur facebook
<slimTN> déjà nizarus partajitha fel Ubuntu-tn (le groupe fb)
<nizarus> alors j'ai zappé ce truc
<nizarus> slimTN, quand ?
<slimTN> 3andha barcha la7kéya xD
<slimTN> ama mouch barcha barhca
<slimTN> barcha barcha*
<crack3r> whiteshark a deja publié ca su son blog
<biscraft> nizarus, je pense que c le miroir qui a était setup par le membre rafikh ouerchfani et ramzy mefteh de l'ati
<biscraft> (scuse d'avoir appru comme ça je viens de lire la discuss)
<nizarus> crack3r, link
<slimTN> ui je pense biscraft ;)
<nizarus> l'info n'a pas circuler sur notre liste de diffusion
<nizarus> je déteste FB
<biscraft> c'est entre autre ce que m'a raconté rafik pendant la firefox 4 party
<biscraft> idem nizarus
<slimTN> biscraft:  tété O fx4 party ?
<biscraft> slimTN, oui a la fin
<crack3r> c'est white tiger plutot nizarus, http://rekikiskander.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/tunisian-ubuntu-mirror/
<slimTN> méla sur en sé vue :p
<biscraft> slimTN, surement :)
<biscraft> excellente ambiance d'ailleurs
<slimTN> nn 3téwni
<slimTN> maryoul XXL
<slimTN> :/
<slimTN> sinn nizarus je veux
<slimTN> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?currency=USD&products_id=774
<biscraft> haha slimTN
<slimTN> mafaméch kiféch yaba3thouhulkom
<slimTN> é nechrih men 3andkom ?
<nizarus> ça fait 2 semaines donc
<biscraft> jai pickup le dernier tee shirt L
<biscraft> :D
<slimTN> (ama ta3mlouli soum)
<slimTN> Grrrrr biscraft
<biscraft> haha :p
<nizarus> slimTN, 7ib 3ala rou7ek :D
<slimTN> nn sérieux ce Ubuntu-TN LOCO matanfa3ech ?
<slimTN> chuis membre rahou xD
<crack3r> je viens de payer la commande d'un t-shirt android :p
<slimTN> passe le lien
<slimTN> é tofs du T-shirt
<crack3r> slimTN, http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=260602426578&index=24&nav=SEARCH&nid=37311825793
<nizarus> slimTN, le mirroir est dans la liste proposée par synaptic
<slimTN> coool (é pour apt :S )
<nizarus> synaptic utilise apt
<slimTN> sé wired :D
<slimTN> jé po trouvé ds mon anciens ubuntu :/
<slimTN> nizarus:  ousefli chou3ourek ki rit Tunis fel liste officielle
<slimTN> crack3r: sé moche wallah --'
<crack3r> slimTN, arette tes question a la abderazak chebbi XD
<slimTN> je re ( jé po trouvé la batterie é bech nahbet llouta :/ )
<nizarus> slimTN, triste de voir qu'il y a encore des gens qui ne partagent pas les informations
<slimTN> Owned xD
<crack3r> nizarus, je me demande pourquoi ils ont pas fait signe a la communauté open source, et surtout ubuntu-tn avant de faire tout ca :/
<crack3r> slimTN, pour le t-shirt, c'est le moins chere que j'ai trouvé ^^
<crack3r> c'est normal donc qu'il soit moche
<crack3r> :p
<nizarus> crack3r, les esprits mal seins sont partout
<biscraft> Bonne nuit les gars
<slimTN> re
<slimTN> pensez vous que ubuntu 11.04 sera différent de la derniére dayli build ta3 17h lyou ?
<slimTN> cc ANIS crack3r KanGouLya karim0v nizarus TrackerDPP
<karim0v> yo slimTN
<crack3r> oui slimTN, si t'as deja la daily build installé, demain tu fais un apt-get dist-upgrade
<nizarus> slimTN, je pense pas qu'elle sera différente
<slimTN> nn jé p télécharjé encore mé surtt manor9ed kén elubuntu instalé 3andi sé pr sa
<slimTN> :D
<nizarus> slimTN, tu as quelle version ubuntu maintenant ?
<crack3r> il a windows :P
<karim0v> :D
<nizarus> kill -9 slimTN :)
<crack3r> mdr
<karim0v> Bonne nuit les gars
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> quoi de neuf?
<slimTN> re
<slimTN> nizarus: jé instalé winzeft pr le travail
<slimTN> dc il me fo une re partiton de tous mon DD
<slimTN> (5ater 9bal été ubuntu kahaw :D )
<slimTN|2> alrs
<slimTN|2> il é ou
<slimTN|2> ubuntu
<nizarus> some where ;)
<KanGouLya> vous savez qui a mis en place le miroir à lati ?
<nizarus> KanGouLya, http://rekikiskander.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/tunisian-ubuntu-mirror/
<KanGouLya> WhiteTiger ?
<KanGouLya> et pour moz & fedora ?
<nizarus> WhiteTiger : c'est un membre de la communauté
<nizarus> et pour les autres aucune idée
<KanGouLya> merci
<nizarus> KanGouLya, ça montre qu'il y a encore un manque flagrant de communication
<nizarus> bien sure si il y a la volonté de partager l'information
<KanGouLya> oui tout à fait
<KanGouLya> mais l initiative doit etre approprié par tous
<KanGouLya> C l'ideal pour un miroir d app tn
<nizarus> je viens de blogguer dessus, d'envoyer un mail à la ML
<KanGouLya> je vais voir avec eux pour ajouter debian et gplhost
<nizarus> yep
<slimTN|2> bn idée KanGouLya
<slimTN|2> ltaw la 5raj la 11.04
<slimTN|2> aaaaaaaaaa3 2m1 na9ra --'
<nizarus> slimTN|2, barra or9ed
<slimTN|2> nn
<slimTN|2> ubuntu avants
<slimTN|2> Grrrr nizarus chbik
<slimTN|2> ma 9oltech sé slim
<slimTN|2> ki ma dis :p
<slimTN|2> sa me fé de la pub :D
<nizarus> :)
<KanGouLya> Bon bonne nuit @ * /-)
<slimTN|2> nite KanGouLya
<slimTN|2> nizarus:  sé slimKhan :p
<nizarus> bn KanGouLya
<nizarus> slimTN|2, oui fi beli bik slimkhan
<ash_> hi every body
<slimTN|2> :)
<slimTN|2> yo ash_
<nizarus> slimTN|2, ajoute un comm pour dire que tu es la source de l'info ;)
<ash_> ca roule ? labes
<slimTN|2> ajouti esmi la ne9lebha elila
<slimTN|2> mmm
<nizarus> salut ash_
<slimTN|2> att
<ash_> ca va nizar
<nizarus> slimTN|2, mais reste polis pas de gros mots
<nizarus> ça va ash_ merci et toi ?
<ash_> hmd
<ash_> un programme pour la communoté?
<slimTN|2> hh
<nizarus> ash_, programme de quoi ?
<ash_> je demande
<ash_> s il y a un programme
<nizarus> ash_, tu n'es pas de la communauté ?
<ash_> ca depond du mots "communauté"
<ash_> en effet j ai bcp de question a propos la communauté
<ash_> c une organisation officielle?
<nizarus> si par organisation officielle tu veux dire association alors la réponse est non
<ash_> hmm
<ash_> y avais du conflis ?
<nizarus> mais nous somme une communauté officielle reconnu par la communauté internationale
<ash_> comment ? y a t il un siege ? ki represente la communauté en tunisie?
<nizarus> comment : http://blog.nizarus.org/2008/08/une-loco-team-officielle-ubuntu-en-tunisie
<nizarus> notre siège est ici et partout sur internet
<nizarus> qui représente la communauté : nous, la communauté elle même
<ash_> autrement dit , demain je peut faire passer des fausse information a propos du monde Ubuntu , en disant ke je suis membre de la communauté
<nizarus> :) par défaut on fait confiance à tous nos membres pour qu'ils ne fassent pas ce genre de truc
<ash_> hmm
<nizarus> sinon nous avons un contact officiel reconnu au niveau international et qui est toujours contacté pour avoir une certitude sur des trucs
<nizarus> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-tn
<ash_> je reprend ta question -si je me permet de tutoyer-  est ce ke je suis membre ? moi?
<ash_> si je suis ici c ke je suis membre?
<nizarus> si tu es utilisateur de ubuntu alors tu es par défaut membre :)
<ash_> cool
<ash_> merci ca m eclaire un peu
<nizarus> et si tu veux t'impliquer plus dans la communauté http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<nizarus> car comme membres nous avons des 100aines mais comme membres actifs une dizaine au max
<ash_> le mailing list oui il est terrible lol
<nizarus> il suffit d'appliquer un filtre :)
<ash_> il faut un forum
<nizarus> mawjoud
<ash_> fr ?
<nizarus> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=227
<nizarus> fr, en et ar
<ash_> sous ubuntu forums
<ash_> bien
<ash_> tt a l heur j ai parler de programme
<ash_> je pense qu il faut bouger
<ash_> plus
<ash_> parler plus de linux et logiciel libre
<ash_> viser plusieur secteurs
<ash_> indistrie , gouvernement ....
<nizarus> si tu as des idées nous sommes preneurs
<nizarus> mais on manque de personnes motivées et engagées
<ash_> oui c vrai
<ash_> la phase sensibilisation est si faible
<ash_> elle atteint oeu de gens
<slimTN|2> nn nizarus il monque lé idée
<ash_> peu
<slimTN|2> éna manich léhi :p
<slimTN|2> mé nalça idée tayara je rejoins ;)
<ash_> il faut trouver des bons partenaires de la pub
<nizarus>  éna manich léhi :p <- tout le monde le dit ça
<slimTN|2> nn louled
<slimTN|2> éna je préfère
<slimTN|2> nsaybu el pub
<ash_> visier les minstere
<slimTN|2> bech twaliyou ki lé club fel fac
<slimTN|2> mé surtt
<slimTN|2> oui ash_
<slimTN|2> s'engagé
<slimTN|2> nemchiyou lel wzarat
<slimTN|2> é n9admoulhom
<slimTN|2> euh
<slimTN|2> offre de service
<ash_> oui
<slimTN|2> pour déploiment dé solution Opensource
<slimTN|2> é surtt liu monré çadéch bech yereb7ou
<nizarus> voici quelques une de nos actions : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<slimTN|2> malheureusement
<slimTN|2> nn nizarus
<slimTN|2> sayé ansa lé utilisateurs
<slimTN|2> fo visé la tunisie :
<slimTN|2> :p
<slimTN|2> l'administration koi
<ash_> les lycéen
<ash_> c une bonne idée
<nizarus> slimTN|2, la communauté n'est pas une société de service
<nizarus> +1 ash_
<slimTN|2> ash_:  tu parle d'installer dé ubuntu O lycées ?
<ash_> avec le statut "organisation" on avance plus  , c mon idee
<ash_> des exposé
<ash_> installation
<slimTN|2> é b1 nizarus tnajem to93ed etfara9 fi lé Cd
<slimTN|2> walla t7asen blédna
<slimTN|2> !!
<slimTN|2> 3léch
<slimTN|2> a la place dé journé
<slimTN|2> lel tlémva
<slimTN|2> ta3mlou
<slimTN|2> session bech twa3i
<slimTN|2> moudirna elbih
<slimTN|2> eli sabelna office 2007 alrs ke ya une alternative bien meilleur
<slimTN|2> tu sé ke fi facna
<slimTN|2> y7otoulna dé crack é sérials m3a lé logiciel
<slimTN|2> fel serveur ??
<nizarus> :) c'est partout comme ça
<nizarus> mais la communauté peut faire la sensibilisation pour l'adoption des LL
<slimTN|2> nn hani 3titek sol
<slimTN|2> change ton cible
<slimTN|2> ki trakaè moudir
<nizarus> mais il faut que derrière il y a des sociétés qui assurent le support
<slimTN|2> chouf 9adéch men éléve bech ye3ejbou ubuntu
<slimTN|2> alrs journé
<slimTN|2> crée al
<nizarus> et ça c'est le rôle des jeunes entrepreneurs
<slimTN|2> la*
<ash_> l office MS le point fort de windows
<ash_> tres evolué par apport a ooo
<slimTN|2> mtn sé libre
<slimTN|2> sinn ash_ kén ma3andekech leflous bech tfara9 3ala tlémevtek el ms office
<ash_> demain avec $
<slimTN|2> 9arihom 7aja o5ra 5ir :p
<nizarus> slimTN|2, nous avons fait appel dans la ML pour avoir l'assitance de quelques membres pour aider une association à l'installation de ubuntu et assurer un suivie
<nizarus> et nous n'avons pas eu de réponse
<ash_> c ou la sté?
<slimTN|2> jé po compris ton msg
<slimTN|2> =S
<ash_> je ss de sfax
<nizarus> ash_, c'est pas une société c'est une association : la ligue des droits de l'homme à tunis
<ash_> hmm
<ash_> dmg je suis loin
<slimTN|2> nizarus:  pense a meeting IRL ;)
<ash_> sinon je viens volentier
<nizarus>  IRL ?
<slimTN|2> In Real Lofe
<slimTN|2> Life*
<slimTN|2> xD
<slimTN|2> net9ablou berasmi
<slimTN|2> mouch sé a la irc  :p
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> slimTN|2, tous le monde n'est pas à tunis
<slimTN|2> car éna na3ref 7aja wa7da
<slimTN|2> ki on n'avvence po on récule
<slimTN|2> ti etsarfou
<slimTN|2> choufou un jours ijéw fih
<slimTN|2> sinn
<slimTN|2> a3melha journé
<slimTN|2> maw jawkom 3ad lé journé
<slimTN|2> mé interne
<slimTN|2> pour euh
<slimTN|2> créer une strategie ;)
<ash_> l association ne peut pas payer le frai du transport?
<nizarus> allez y faite ce que vous voulez c'est votre communauté
<ash_> :)
<slimTN|2> nizarus: tu sé ke sé notre chance
<slimTN|2> 5ater
<slimTN|2> tunis 3aycha j3ala crois moi
<slimTN|2> dc normal tji micro$oft
<slimTN|2> tja3el lel idara bech ye5tarouha
<slimTN|2> Or taw
<slimTN|2> lkol +/- tbadlou
<ash_> la c ton role l intello ;)
<slimTN|2> dc enamjou netsarfou
<slimTN|2> ya ash_ ki tod5el leflous mayemchi chay ;)
<slimTN|2> mé msalkinha car eli yé5dou elflous mchéw
<nizarus> bon les jeunes je suis ko
<nizarus> je vous laisse
<slimTN|2> weli jéw mezélou (ayfin ;)
<slimTN|2> Grrrr
<slimTN|2> é pr le meeting .
<slimTN|2> ?*
<nizarus> et comme j'ai dis c'est aussi votre communauté alors activer vous
<ash_> les insomniac lol
<slimTN|2> :D
<nizarus> bn
<slimTN|2> ataw n5amem fi Ste
<slimTN|2> tou9ouf wra ce ubuntu-tn
<slimTN|2> O- nsalkouha haka
<ash_> sayé gatta3 lol
<slimTN|2> ste pr le support ubuntu/open source
<slimTN|2> nn ne7ki m3ak zéda :p
<slimTN|2> é les certification
<slimTN|2> mouch fekra ?
<ash_> oki masi masi
<slimTN|2> :)
<ash_> certification ? LPI?
<slimTN|2> kol chay
<ash_> mhm
<slimTN|2> (pk po la C|EH <3 )
<ash_> shell
<slimTN|2> aaa3
<slimTN|2> tu coné po
<slimTN|2> la
<slimTN|2> C|EH ?
<ash_> nop
<ash_> c coi
<ash_> C langage C
<ash_> | tube lol
<slimTN|2> hh
<ash_> EH je sais pas
<slimTN|2> zid lawej
<slimTN|2> ti
<slimTN|2> att
<slimTN|2> tien ash_
<slimTN|2> http://tinyurl.com/3g9l6g3
<ash_> ethical hacker
<ash_> esma3
<slimTN|2> é OUi
<ash_> kifech  ta3mel l animation ?*
<slimTN|2> kel animation ?
<ash_> j ai clické sur ton lien
<slimTN|2> ah
<ash_> il m a presenté une animation
<slimTN|2> nn nn netbouled 3lik
<slimTN|2> ui
<slimTN|2> 9alek
<slimTN|2> ekteb fi google
<slimTN|2> taw tjik
<slimTN|2> (pour arété lé kestion débile é cherché a la place :p )
<ash_> ok comment faire ca
<slimTN|2> 3awed kliki 3alien
<ash_> ok g pigé
<slimTN|2> é regarde le site
<slimTN|2> :p
<ash_> http://lmgtfy.com/
<ash_> c ca?
<slimTN|2> Yep
<slimTN|2> abv ta3
<slimTN|2> Let Me google That For You :p
<ash_> cool
<ash_> au moin j ai apris qcq chose ce soir
<ash_> comme ca je peut me mocquer de mon binome
<ash_> hhh
<slimTN|2> lool
<slimTN|2> yé5i té sur ubuntu-tn
<slimTN|2> fel fb ?
<ash_> oui
<slimTN|2> kar dima nektebha
<slimTN|2> (mata3refech çadéch yese2elou)
<slimTN|2> même bech yzidou fel sout y7otou kiféch 3al mur
<slimTN|2> -__________-'
<ash_> c comme ca
<ash_> on est sous le 0
<ash_> c normal
<ash_> maintenir les utilisateurs avec ubuntu deja bien
<slimTN|2> nn O contrére
<slimTN|2> a3tini 2 tayara
<slimTN|2> wla 1000 bhéyem
<slimTN|2> yé5i éna zéda manefhem chay
<slimTN|2> mé 3omri ma nes2el
<slimTN|2> ncherchi barcha
<slimTN|2> baaaaaaaaaarcha
<ash_> tu es informatitien
<ash_> mais les autres non
<slimTN|2> lé otre maybarebchouch
<slimTN|2> éch lazhom yet9awéw 3ala bdanhom
<slimTN|2> xD
<ash_> :) oui
<ash_> esma3
<ash_> pour le lien
<ash_> http://lmgtfy.com/
<ash_> il me passe une recherche sur google , comment ca me rediriger vers un site particulier
<ash_> comme tu as fait
<slimTN|2> euh j'ai utiliser la "j'ai la chance"
<slimTN|2> mais surtt fo être préci fel tes mots clé ;)
<ash_> mhm
<ash_> ok mci en tout cas
<slimTN|2> :)
<ash_> genial
<slimTN|2> ^^
<ash_> tu fait coi dans la vie?
<ash_> tu bosse
<ash_> ?
<slimTN|2> nn
<slimTN|2> na9ra :'(
<ash_> moi aussi
<slimTN|2> n3awed fel 2mme
<slimTN|2> science de l'informatique
<slimTN|2> é chta9ra ?
<ash_> maitrise?
<slimTN|2> nn LMD
<ash_> ena ing en info apres qcq mois
<ash_> :)
<slimTN|2> genre
<slimTN|2> 9rit 2 ans prépa
<ash_> info multimedia et web
<ash_> nop
<slimTN|2> é taw 3ans
<ash_> technicien puis cycle ing
<slimTN|2> kiféch méla
<slimTN|2> ah ok ok
<ash_> 6 ans total
<slimTN|2> :D
<slimTN|2> é fin ta9ra ?
<ash_> attend un peu lol
<slimTN|2> bara zid ram :p
<slimTN|2> é pi 5an7ot
<slimTN|2> la merde du dayli etelecharji
<slimTN|2> bech nemchi nor9ed
<ash_> na9ra fel isims
<slimTN|2> coné po
<ash_> http://tinyurl.com/6k6yhcc
<ash_> hihi
<slimTN|2> loool
<ash_> 3allmou 7ir fih
<slimTN|2> :D
<slimTN|2> alé éna dodo
<ash_> mci
<slimTN|2> nite
<slimTN|2> ^^
<ash_> je v voir le site
<ash_> a++
<slimTN|2> é hana kol lila sahrin
<slimTN|2> fi
<slimTN|2> geeks-tn
<slimTN|2> a3mel tala ;)
<ash_> c coi
<slimTN|2> #geeks-tn
<slimTN|2> otre channel
<slimTN|2> geeks koi
<slimTN|2> xD
<mar7ar> hi every body
<mar7ar> hi
<mar7ar> is anybody here
<mar7ar> .
<mar7ar> .
<fakher> salut tout le monde comment je peux passer à la nouvelle version d'ubuntu ????????
<Blue__> Salut
<Blue__> Salut tout le mond !
<Blue__> Salut
<Blue__> Bonjour
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<subr00t> bonnsoir
<subr00t> on peut faire l'immigration ver 11.04 depuis le miroir tunisien?
<subr00t> whats on tv?
<biscraft> meme pas stana njewbouh.
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<biscraft> salut nizarus
<amde> salam a tous
<sahli_> salem :)
<nizarus> il y a du monde ce soir :)
<amde> normal puisque...
<biscraft> puisque?
<amde> naissance de natty n'est-ce pas?
<nizarus> natty :)
<biscraft> ah :)
<amde> il y a toujours des impatients ;)
<nizarus> natty est déjà publiée
<biscraft> jvais voir si ya un changelog
<amde> une avant premiere de cette version?
<amde> qui a deja testé?
<nizarus> j'y suis depuis l'alpha ;)
<biscraft> je suis sous arch, jai juste lu le changelog
<amde> niveau performance est-ce bon pour un pentium m, 1go
<nizarus> amde, normalement c'est jouable avec 1go de ram
<Sambogaze> salut
<Sambogaze> bonsoir
<amde> @ nizarus , ok pour merci
<biscraft> nizarus, mais c limite limite non?
<Sambogaze> je lag ou koi?
<Sambogaze> ping plz
<amde> je suis sur lucid, elle me plait, mé j'ai envie de tester unity
<Sambogaze> que de souvenir, j'ai pas oublié pourtant
<Sambogaze> :)
<nizarus> Réponse de Sambogaze à la requête ping : 0.88 seconde(s)
<Sambogaze> c bonnnn :)
<nizarus> biscraft, rien ne vaut un test
<nizarus> Sambogaze, ça avance l'histoire des CD ?
<Sambogaze> la mise a niveau est en cours
<Sambogaze> cette réponse était prête
<Sambogaze> c pas que je tape très vite
<Sambogaze> enregistrement des paquets installés
<Sambogaze> ça avance
<nizarus> maj vers 11.04 ?
<Sambogaze> oui monsieur :)
<nizarus> great
<Sambogaze> il y' a des nouveautés à ce que je vois
<Sambogaze> l'ambiance du bureau n'est pas en reste
<nizarus> oui plein : visibles et surtout invisibles
<Sambogaze> c même assez agréable
<mahersakka> السلام عليكم
<nizarus> ahla mahersakka ;)
<Sambogaze> salut
<mahersakka> el jma3a rekcha ?
<nizarus> soirée natty ;)
<mahersakka> @Goldenscrop winek ya rajel ?
<mahersakka> aya behi :)
<mahersakka> mala el jma3a el kol t'updati
<Sambogaze> natty?? faut me voir affalé sur mon canapé mon gars...
<Sambogaze> emmela, 3ala ba3dhou
<Sambogaze> habbet ou sobb
<nizarus> Sambogaze, tu utilise le miroir tunisie ?
<Sambogaze> bah oui, sinon il sert à koi le lien que t'as envoyé? :)
<nizarus> bien
<Sambogaze> c'est une fierté
<nizarus> il faut l'adopter tous afin que l'ati ce rend compte que c'est important ;)
<Sambogaze> je vais faire l'update chez mon père samedi, seulement un de plus mais , un de plus surement
<amde> nizarus, le miroir tunisie etait lent et parfois inaccessible
<amde> pendant l'update
<nizarus> j'ai pas testé :/
<nizarus> puisque je suis à natty
<SlimTN> aaa3 Je hais ce unity (yvakerni fel Ipad é lé  tablettes :S )
<SlimTN> lu all
<nizarus> lut SlimTN
<SlimTN> nizarus,  kima 9al sarhanTN sété la daily du 27 --'
<Sambogaze> le téléchargement de l'iso est assez rapide, mais l'update ... entre 3 et 27 heures, c'était pas gangé...
<SlimTN> sahli_, es fellag ?
<nizarus> SlimTN, dima t3ayet
<Sambogaze> salut lsimTN
<nizarus> SlimTN, oui en effet
<sahli_> :)
<SlimTN> alrs nizarus  sé koi la solution ? pour cette unity
<SlimTN> maintenant je veux un iPad (en dual boot avec ubuntu)
<sahli_> je suis sur mac now :)
<nizarus> SlimTN, tu veux faire quoi ?
<SlimTN> Faire ?? r1
<nizarus> sahli_ali mac dégaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage
<amde> SlimTN, pourtant les captures d'ecrans sur le oueb sont plutoit allechantes :P
<SlimTN> je veux juste profité plainement d'unity
<SlimTN> mé avec une tablette
<SlimTN> :'(
<mahersakka> Unity a presk le même concept du dektop Mac
<sahli_ali> :)
<nizarus> SlimTN, a3mel abonnment hexabyte et tu aura une tablette à 300DT :p
<sahli_ali> si tu veux un contact SlimTN
<sahli_ali> dit moi
<SlimTN> amde, mé mta3 tablette multi touch :'(
<sahli_ali> je te forward vers un ami :)
<SlimTN> sahli_ali,  9adéch esoum
<bemawi> bon, un abandon de ubuntu à cause de la 11.04
<sahli_ali> SlimTN: aucune idée
<SlimTN> sinn éna 9olt iPad mouch  Ipééééééé(un bug)eeeeed --'
<sahli_ali> nizarus: mes serveurs sont tous en ubuntu :)
<SlimTN> bemawi, ché po si tfadlek mé sérieu n5amem bech nbadlou b'arch =S
<bemawi> la personne en à marre de voir son pc se figer
<nizarus> bemawi, pourquoi ?
<SlimTN> béhi kén fama zone 500 (le iPad 2 ) chuis proneur
<sahli_ali> SlimTN: baddel tabdil essrouj fih ra7a :)
<bemawi> carte ati
<amde> bemawi, je me rappelle que tu utilisais kde ;)
<SlimTN> sahli_ali,
<bemawi> sahli_ali: je suis sous debian kde ;)
<amde> plus de kde je crois
<SlimTN> xD
<bemawi> là, la personne n'a plus d'affichage graphique
<SlimTN> même si mon blém sé le moteur graphique
<bemawi> je viens de lui suprimer fglrx
<sahli_ali> amde: baddel enti zeda
<sahli_ali> :)
<bemawi> mais ça continu de figer
<nizarus> bemawi, une carte ATI ?
<bemawi> ouais
<amde> sahli_ali, je suis en train de downloader; il me faut encore 2 h
<nizarus> bemawi, le pilote libre ne fonctionne pas ?
<bemawi> j'avais perdu 2h à tout essayer
<sahli_ali> amde: baddel aussi ta connexion tu peux passer en fibre obtique
<nizarus> :/
<bemawi> pour au final utiliser  fglrx
<bemawi> carte de dernière génération
<nizarus> une carte récente
<bemawi> elle à moins d'un an
<amde> sahli_ali, hahaha;
<mahersakka> il faut tout simplement s'adapter à unity, friendly user et plus d'espace de travail
<lpm> salut, j'ai 11.04 beta deja installé et mis à jour, yelzemni n'instali la version eli t7atet fel site wela la beta tweli à jour automatiquement ?
<nizarus> mahersakka, ça sera délécat de changer les habitudes ;)
<bemawi> le truc trop fort, ça fige dès grub
<nizarus> lpm,  tweli à jour automatiquement :)
<lpm> ok merci
<lpm> mais il parait mizel feha des bugs
<nizarus> bemawi, dès le grub !! tu as googlé dessus ?
<amde> bemawi, je crois que t'as un joli prob ;P
<mahersakka> @nizarus mais comme m .. pas de grandes choses à changer !
<mahersakka> @bemawi tu as fait un upgrade ou bien tu as installé une nouvelle version ?
<SlimTN> alé va7ka 3atayer
<SlimTN> http://www.korben.info/adieu-bsod.html
<nizarus> SlimTN, pour toi : User Satisfaction: Windows = ┌П┐(⌣د̲⌣)┌П┐ | !Ubuntu = ^‿^
<nizarus> mahersakka, rappel toi de la vague de contestation pour les boutons qui ont changés des lieux
<sahli_ali> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/fix_computer
<sahli_ali> :)
<amde> as-tu essayer de dmarrer en recovry mode: il y a un safemode normalement
<bemawi> grub fige une fois sur trois
<sahli_ali> revert back to using windoze ou mac :)
<karimtn> al salamou 3allaykom
<bemawi> mahersakka: moi, j'ai rien fait
<nizarus> sahli_ali, pas mal :D
<sahli_ali> karimtn: salem
<Sambogaze> salut  karim
<bemawi> mais oui, c'est un upgrade
<sahli_ali> nizarus: just for fun :)
<ANIS> bonsoir tout le monde
<karimtn> hay 7aflé el youma
<karimtn> bonsoir Anis
<Fanen> bsrrr
<sahli_ali> ANIS: bsr
<sahli_ali> karimtn: 7efla bewjoudek :)
<karimtn> rabbi i3ezek :)
<sahli_ali> w bewjoud el Fanen
<sahli_ali> :)
<Fanen> ^^
<ANIS> bonsoir karimtn, sahli_ali
<Fanen> chnou  lila  ferèanin bil 11.04
<sahli_ali> yes
<Fanen> nchallah dima hekka  chan  m3abbi
<karimtn> PS : ya bel7san yé chedli fel 7ouma tawa 3eress apparament w ye7taflou bel ubuntu 11.04 zeda
<karimtn> :D
<sahli_ali> mois de avril nefr7ou w mois de aout aussi :)
<nizarus> :)
<sahli_ali> matansech tzorna dima Fanen
<sahli_ali> :)
<nizarus> ET_, cherche son /home (pour les moins jeunes)
<Fanen> ba je suis  souvent là ^^ sauf  que je suis pas  sous  ubuntu man7ebech  nkoun mondass
<ET_> ;) ET telephone maison
<Fanen> sinon je suis de la famille je suis en sqeeze
<nizarus> ET_, that's it :)
<wafa1407> salam
<ET_> salam
<Sambogaze> ah oui E.T phone  \home
<Sambogaze> j'aime
<wissem> Fanen: moi aussi sous squeeze :D
<nizarus> les geek utilisent squeeze
<Fanen> j'ai une question !  c'est quoi le bonne choix de la carte reseau sous une VM  pour qu'elle fonctionne à travers ma machine host
<Fanen> ,
<Fanen> ?
<wafa1407_> :)
<nizarus> Fanen, le choix par défaut
<SlimTN> Mon 1ér bug :D
<nizarus> SlimTN, catch it :)
<SlimTN> ki neklili 3ala aplication fel barre 3alisar é hiya fi bureau é5er
<SlimTN> matet7alech
<SlimTN> ki a ce blém ?
<SlimTN> =S
<SlimTN> haw sé bn
<nizarus> SlimTN, il bascule vers l'autre écran ?
<sahli_ali> bonne nuit :)
<nizarus> si tu veux ouvrir une autre instance de la même application utilise le bouton de milieu
<nizarus> bn sahli_ali
<Fanen> j'ai un  ubunt server la dedans y a le nat , accès par pont , reseau privé , reseau interne
<Sambogaze> ماشي ندزْ دورة أو راجع
<Sambogaze> @+
<mahersakka> @Fanen essai accès par pont
<biscraft> Fanen, le choix par defaut est nat
<biscraft> ça devrait fonctionner avec
<SlimTN> sé bn nizarus  rja3 ye5dem wa7dou lool
<wafa1407_> :)
<nizarus> khaf minnek SlimTN :)
<SlimTN> btw chkoun jareb windows live Yemchi ou po bel wine ?
<SlimTN> xD nizarus
<wafa1407_> j'ai  un question maintenant
<SlimTN> jé besoin de writer (jé po trouvé un alternativ sérieux =S )
<wafa1407_> SlimTN:  nizarus
<Dave8855> e5i chnowa el jdid fil ubuntu server 11.04 ?
<nizarus> wafa1407_, oui ?
<wafa1407_> chkouen y najem y 3aweni
<wafa1407_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nizarus> Dave8855, tout :)
<SlimTN> ui wafa1407_  ? Dave8855 aucune idée :D
<Dave8855> hh... b5lef el cloud
<biscraft> wafa1407_, never ask to ask just ask
<SlimTN> wafa1407_, ti chniya elmochekla 9bal :p
<biscraft> Dave8855, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/natty
<SlimTN> +1 biscraft
<wafa1407_> 3andi pc de processus intel pentium 3
<biscraft> les changements sont notés
<nizarus> +1 biscraft
<wafa1407_> 651 MHZ,256MO de ram
<wissem> SlimTN: essaye avec la version portable et sous wine, peut etre tu auras quelques choses
<wissem> http://www.online-tech-tips.com/blogging/run-windows-live-writer-from-usb-drive/
<Dave8855> biscraft: SERVER
<wafa1407_> il n'est fonctionner pas tres bien
<biscraft> Dave8855, scuse jai mal lu
<Dave8855> :)
<ET_> bonne soirée, long live opensource, ++
<wafa1407_> je veux instaler ubuntu
<Dave8855> ey installe
<Dave8855> chnowa m9al9ek
<wissem> wafa1407_: oui tu peux bien l'installer
<wissem> et essaye lxde avec
<wissem> au lieu de Gnome
<wafa1407_> el mochekla mahouchy el pc mta3i c d'un famille juste je veux l'aide
<Dave8855> w ey?
<Dave8855> More details...
<biscraft> wafa1407_, en gros c quoi le probleme ?
<wafa1407_> ma na3rafech si bech nsob el ubuntu bech ye5dem cv w bech bech tab9a m3ah nafes el problem el 9dim
<mehdiachour> salut
<wissem> salut mehdiachour
 * biscraft se demande chnoa el mochkel el 9dim
<nizarus> wafa1407_, tu peux installer avec la version alternate ensuite tu utilise un bureau comme xfce
<wissem> wafa1407_: l'ancien probléme?
<mehdiachour> upgrade en cours ^^
<wafa1407_> salut mehdiachour
<wafa1407_> eli houa ma ye5demech bel bahy
<wafa1407_> ne fonnctioner pas tres bien
<nizarus> ahla mehdiachour
<amde> wafa1407_, pas besoin de tester ubuntu : tourne-toi vers lubuntu si tu veux ou puppy
<Dave8855> jareb bel live cd
<biscraft> +1 amde
<wafa1407_> ok fekra
<amde> biscraft, :)
<wafa1407_> merci
<biscraft> tu regardes du coté d'une distrib adapter pour une vieille config si tas pas envie de bidouiller ubuntu
<nizarus> Dave8855, avec 256Mo de ram le live CD c'est pas une bonne idée
<wissem> amde: je préfére ubuntu  et installer lxde après :)
<SlimTN> nn el live cd né po une bonne idée Dave8855  ti 3andha kén 256Mo :p
<biscraft> wafa1407_, en googlant tu trouvera bcp de propositions
<ash_> slm les geeks
<wafa1407_> nizarus:  oui hatha eli 7abeyt n9oulou
<amde> ca ne s'installera pas ;P
<SlimTN> wafa1407_, bara sobou é ki tbalbezha ija n3awnouk
<SlimTN> mouchnala3bou bel propositions :p
<biscraft> SlimTN, enti7ari :p
<wafa1407_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh SlimTN
<wafa1407_> ti meni balbazet el pc mta3i w ma 3awantouniech
<wafa1407_> :p
<nizarus> plus de 20 membres sur k
<nizarus> plus de 20 membres sur le channel :)
<wissem> nizarus: y'a un meeting? o_O
<nizarus> wissem, no
<Dave8855> bi 7awl el leh 200 membres fil chaine
<biscraft> salut ash_
<mehdiachour> wajih n'est pas là ?
<biscraft> nizarus, le record est de combien ?
<nizarus> Dave8855, invite les alors :)
<Dave8855> hh nchalah...
<nizarus> biscraft, de mémoire entre 25 et 30 :)
<Dave8855> fama barcha yesta3mlo ubuntu fi tounes mais 7add ma fibalo b ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> mehdiachour, no, il ne se connecte plus ici
<biscraft> bientot un nouveau record muahaha :D
<mehdiachour> ok, aychek
<nizarus> Dave8855, c'st notre rôle à tous d'en parler partout
<amde> wafa1407_, lubuntu c'est lxde
<wafa1407_> moi je fair invitation pour des autres
<wafa1407_> :)
<Dave8855> bah deja da5alt 5 fi 7iit.. ma ya3rfouch el terminal c koi -.-' kifeh bech nda5alhom fil irc
<biscraft> wafa1407_, kamel tayebelhom la3ché mela :p
<amde> bon je quitte; je suis fan de jsc magharibia
<amde> a @
<mehdiachour> perso, moi qui rentre tout juste après 10 ans à l'étranger, je trouve que ca manque cruellement d'un point central qui recense les communautés open source fi tounes, et les agendas & cie
<mehdiachour> suis tombé par hasard sur l'evenement à l'etoile du nord cet aprem
<wafa1407_> hhhhhhhhhhhh biscraft
<wafa1407_> la 3ad la3cha 3likom entouma
<mehdiachour> qui m'a appris 2 autres evenements .. dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un agenda en commun (ou bien je ne sais pas chercher?) :)
<nizarus> Dave8855, un lien c'est simple à donner : http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tn
<biscraft> wafa1407_, jai cru lire "likom ntouma" fraht
<biscraft> mais c 3lina nahna jbedt rouhi me ntaw :p
<eon_> mehdiachour: t'étais a l'etoile du nord ? on etait ensemble alors :)
<subr00t> bsr
<Sambogaze> re
<mehdiachour> eon_ oui, avec mon frère
<mehdiachour> on a squatté avec kangoolia
<biscraft> mehdiachour, cétait quoi l'event de cet aprem?
<eon_> mehdiachour: d'accord c'est Aymen
<nizarus> mehdiachour, oui  la communauté et trop fragmentée il y a un point centrale qui manque
<Sambogaze> planté
<mehdiachour> eon_ tu étais à ma droite ? (j'ai pas bien retenu les prénoms :D)
<Sambogaze> je reboot en mode normal
<eon_> mehdiachour: non a gauche ;)
<mehdiachour> nizarus > ok merci de la confirmation :)
<mehdiachour> eon_ > purée, je confonds aussi ma droite et ma gauche :))
<Sambogaze> bonjour la conduite de voiture
<mehdiachour> heureusement que j'ai pas le permis ^^
<nizarus> mehdiachour, c'est les même ici et à l'étranger
<eon_> lol
<mehdiachour> W:Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Hash Sum mismatch , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nizarus> eon_, mar7ba bik fi 7ouchna
<mehdiachour> vous telechargez sur quel mirror ?
<nizarus> mehdiachour, le miroir tunisien :)
<eon_> nizarus: merci ;)))))
<nizarus> mehdiachour, http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/un-miroir-tunisien-pour-ubuntu
<mehdiachour> j'en ai des trucs à redécouvrir ! merci nizarus
<Sambogaze> \quit
<nizarus> mehdiachour, et pour en savoir plus sur notre communauté : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<subr00t> Zekri, ça bien marcher avec l'upgrade?
<mehdiachour> ok
<nizarus> subr00t, apparemment il a des soucis :/
<subr00t> je sais pas s'il est la!
<mehdiachour> eon_ pour te mailer je prend le mail qui est sur ton cv ?
<eon_> mehdiachour:  oui ou bien prend celui la : me@webzerone.com
<didou> ok, vais vous balancer nos coordonnées :)
<wafa1407_> chkouen y 9oli 9adech yo93ed el mis a niveau men el ubuntu 10.10 lel ubuntu 11.04
<wafa1407_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wafa1407_> :)
<subr00t> wafa1407_, ca depand, enti wil debit de connexion :)
<didou> et enti ou chnowa khouk y téléchargi ^^
<wafa1407_> en moyen
<subr00t> lol
<subr00t> wafa1407_, jarreb el cmd hedhi: update-manager -d
<wafa1407_> hhhhh
<biscraft> didou, mdr
<subr00t> tw ykalkil el wa9t ellezem a ceertain stage
<nizarus> entre 2h et 6h
<wafa1407_> subr00t:  jarabtha
<wafa1407_> :)
<subr00t> ouii
<wafa1407_> didou:  ma yesta3mel 7ata 7ad m3aya el pc
<subr00t> nizarus, merci :)
<biscraft> wafa1407_, c'est plus le pc de la famille alors :p
<Sambogaze> re
<didou> chacun a son laptop :)
<wafa1407_> :)
<wafa1407_> biscraft:  nn un seul pc pour moi
<nizarus> subr00t, voilà Sambogaze est là
<Sambogaze> finalement je pense avoir fait une erreur
<subr00t> Sambogaze, ??
<Sambogaze> une erreur idiote
<Sambogaze> mais j'ai fini la mise à niveau
<Sambogaze> bérkouli
<nizarus> subr00t, Sambogaze c'est zekri
<mahersakka>      aya Mabrouk 3lik
<nizarus> Sambogaze, mabrouk
<subr00t> nizarus, oui merci :)
<Sambogaze> Merciiiiiiiiii
<Sambogaze> :))))))))
<subr00t> Sambogaze, congrats!! keske tu en pense?
<nizarus> ET_, de retour
<Sambogaze> c beau
<ET_> ET_ missed home
<didou> ET_ est dans ma chambre :)
<wafa1407_> Sambogaze:  mabrouek
<ET_> now who's wearing the pants ??
<didou> the one who's not talking about it
<Sambogaze> ouss= subr00t
<Sambogaze> merci wafal407
<subr00t> Sambogaze, oui :)
<eon_> Alors qui a aimé Unity ?
<ET_> el hassilou, on a rencontré (didou et et_), des opensourceurs tunisiens aujourd'hui, et ca fait plaisir
<nizarus> :)
<didou> nizarus: pas d'organisation dans les communautés par manque de temps wella par manque de volonté des parties ?
<nizarus> et n'oublier pas ce salon aussi
<subr00t> eon_, juste essaie pour kelke jours puis, gnome 3, sinon gnome classic ;)
<nizarus> didou, plus tôt la 2
<didou> dommage mais classique
<nizarus> manque d'engagement
<eon_> subr00t: justement je vois que tt le monde va basculer vers le bureau classique
<subr00t> :)
<didou> si on tente de mettre en place un wiki c'est voué à l'échec tu penses ?
<nizarus> eon_, pas certain, unity a charmé du monde
<nizarus> didou, tu risque de te trouver seul
<didou> About 5hours remaining ..
<ET_> définir engagement
<subr00t> eon_, j'aime mon bureau avec gnome 2 ;)   http://img405.imageshack.us/i/69436478.png/
<nizarus> ET_, donner un peut de son énergie pour le bien de la communauté
<ET_> un peu d'engagement de la part de 100 personnes ca doit être faisable
<eon_> nizarus: Oui peut etre . subr00t j'aime aussi !
<nizarus> ET_, si tu trouve 100 personnes ;)
<subr00t> :)
<Sambogaze> subrt j'aime bien ton bureau aussi
<ET_> ok, donc on commence à chercher
 * didou regarde partout dans la salle
<subr00t> Sambogaze, c'est simple et minimal :)
 * didou soulève un .deb obsolète et regarde en dessous
<Sambogaze> si j'aimais les truc compliqué, je serais toujours sous windows...
<subr00t> :D
<nizarus> loooool Sambogaze
<nizarus> pour les nouveaux ici : http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<didou> ty
<subr00t> peut on faire l'upgrade de puis la miroire tunisienne?
<nizarus> subr00t, yep
<subr00t> je vient de savoir qu'elle existe
<Neo31> hay 7afla berrasmi ^^
<Sambogaze> re
<subr00t> nizarus, c une bonne nouvelle! surtout c jours les autre mirroire sont encombré ;)
<nizarus> +1 subr00t
<subr00t> :)
<nizarus> et oui Neo31 ça fait plaisir :)
<Neo31> :) mella jaw 21
<Neo31> oups 20
<Neo31> sa va nizarus ?
<didou> nizarus, pourquoi je ne vois pas le mirroir tunisien dans la liste des repo?
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ti haw didou lenna
<nizarus> Sambogaze, installe un client irc c'est mieux que webchat
<Neo31> hhh, kifech wsilt lenna didou ?
<Sambogaze> ok
<nizarus> didou, moi je l'ai dans synaptic
<didou> tkhabit oura 7it ou ki hallou el bab tsersebt
<Neo31> hhh
<nizarus> Sambogaze, xchat par exemple ;)
<Sopranotunisien> salut tout le monde
<Sopranotunisien> :)
<didou> nizarus, Choose a download server, ca passe de Thailand a Turkey
<subr00t> slt
<nizarus> salam Sopranotunisien
<Sopranotunisien> cava ?
<didou> je vais voir où ca les stockes et faire le cochon
<subr00t> didou, ajoute lemanuellement!
<malak> hello
<nizarus> didou, http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/un-miroir-tunisien-pour-ubuntu ma copie d'écran
<wafa1407_> ahla Neo31  Sopranotunisien  :)
<didou> fin ? j'ai rien qui me propose d'ajouter. il est où le fichier de conf?
<nizarus> Sopranotunisien, bien et toi ?
<didou> nizarus, oui vu, ca donne envie
<Sopranotunisien> oui bien tranquil merci
<wafa1407_> hi malak
<Neo31> ahla wafa1407_
<Neo31> :)
<nizarus> malak, hi
<Neo31> bsr malak :)
<Neo31> hi
<subr00t> didou, etc/apt/sources.list
<didou> erf .. pas faux
<Neo31> didou wine toskon? c le bon didou walla didou maghchouch ?
<didou> je cherchais la liste des mirroirs pour ajouter le tn dans la liste
<Neo31> didou chinoi
<subr00t> hahahaha
<subr00t> Neo31; lol
<didou> Neo31: el menzah, je sais pas si je suis le bon, mais ce nickname freenode est à moi depuis 12 ans :)
<malak> ubuntu the best :))
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> tla3 didou le5er maghcouch mela ^^
<subr00t> :D
<Neo31> hhh
<didou> lol
<subr00t> hhhhhhhhh
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est un didou mondass
<didou> esmi Mehdi
<wafa1407_> lol
<nizarus> malak, si tu le dis ;)
<Neo31> malak spyware >>>  (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; en-US)
<Neo31> hhh, fibelna bik 3al windows ^^
<Neo31> demari 3al Ubuntu warja3 :p
<Neo31> walla sabily :p
<malak> loooooool alla la tafda7 momen
<wafa1407_> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<nizarus> Neo31, comment tu as eu ces infos ?
<Neo31> ti base wafa 9ilbit el vista zeda
<Neo31> thabtouha ubuntu walla windows heki
<wafa1407_> Neo31:  oskot rahou serek 3andi eni w ANIS
<Neo31> hhh
<wafa1407_> :p
<Neo31> famma i5tira3 ysamiweh ctcp nizarus ;)
<wafa1407_> hhhhhhhhhhhh Neo31  rany netkalem
<malak> aya liletkom zina
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> o93od 3a9la wafa1407_
<Neo31> tlamit la7beb
<Goldenscorp> salut tlm
<Neo31> haw scorp ja
<Neo31> welcome :)
<Goldenscorp> ahla bil Neo32
<Neo31> 31 Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<wafa1407_> sala Goldenscorp
<Neo31> wine mechia malak
<malak> mechia dodo
<Neo31> miselich hek m3ana (elyouma windows w ghodwa ubuntu inchalah)
<Neo31> ahh ok
<ANIS> ah chnouwa titlamou w mé ta3imloulich hatta ping béch inji :p.. ahla nizarus, Goldenscorp, Neo31, wafa1407_ & malak
<Goldenscorp> ahla ANIS
<Neo31> hhh
<ANIS> ça va Goldenscorp
<Neo31> mar7ba ANIS
<malak> ahla ANIS
<wafa1407_> ahla ANIS  aya Neo31  9ayem yaftha7 fi el 3bed nafeth7ouah
<Goldenscorp> oui bien ANIS
<malak> et bn8 ANIS
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> wafa1407_, lezim tsobb essabba ?
<Goldenscorp> ca va ADSL 3ndkoum ?
<Neo31> malak ellila 3amline promotion
<Neo31> elli yo93od akthar minute yerbi7 7aja
<Neo31> ;)
<ANIS> Goldenscorp: + - té3ba chwaya :/
<Neo31> Goldenscorp, fibeli topnet 3andhom mochkla fel download/streaming dernierement
<malak> oooooh haw jaw Neo31
<Neo31> sinon le reste parfait normalement
<wafa1407_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh  Neo31  hak malak  7achemtha
<Neo31> mela winek malak
<wafa1407_> n7chmouek enti zedza
<Goldenscorp> hi oui t3ba barcha
<Neo31> la la wafa1407_ , malak mte3na ken lzim na3mloulha promotion liha hia wa7dha
<Neo31> et surtout pas lik enti wafa1407_ :p
<ANIS> looooooool
<wafa1407_> aman Neo31  w ANIS tath7ek zeda
<wafa1407_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Neo31> hhhhh
<Neo31> mella jaw
<malak> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wafa1407_> Neo31:  kefnia el f .......... !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wafa1407_> :p
<Neo31> why not why_ ?
<why_> why is not why_
<didou> who was why the
<didou> then
<Neo31> why_ hello :)
<wafa1407_> :)
<wafa1407_> hi why_
<why_> hi Neo31
<why_> hi wafa
<didou> nizarus: c'est buen pour le mirroir tunisien, ca trace mieux en effet !
<nizarus> great didou
<malak> why_
<why_> why_ ??
<why_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<why_> what_
<malak> why_ sou2el mohem
<why_> as2el :p
<wafa1407_> hhhhhhhhhh because_
<because_> why mi spik inglich good?
<malak> pk 7atet why_ mech why
<because_> because_ famma chkoune mreservi le pseudo why malak ;)
<ANIS> because_:  ti spiki engliz !!!?
<subr00t> :D
<ANIS> :p
<why_> because im why_ and him why
<why_> :D
<because_> yes ANIS ;)
<malak> 7ot why1
<because_> masta why1
<wafa1407_> mela asma3 el klem because_  w oskot
<wafa1407_> :p
<subr00t> why_, wella7ot zerocool, looool
<subr00t> hahaha
<why_> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<subr00t> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> because_:  :p
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-29
<why_> famech wa7ed what_ hne ?
<wafa1407_> Neo31:  :p bien
<subr00t> why_ koi d9?
<why_> nothing too mush
<malak> malak techbeh what
<malak> bel masri
<slimTN|2> re
<because_> hhh
<because_> ANIS, degage ^^
<slimTN|2> nizarus: 3andekchi fekra
<ANIS> :p
<because_> 9allou Neo31 hh
<slimTN|2> ki n7ot el xchat
<ANIS> hhhhh
<why_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<slimTN|2> minimisé fel notification
<slimTN|2> win nal9ah ?
<Sambogaze> QUassel IRC c'est pas bien?
<malak> why_, because_ ,ANIS ,wafa1407 wel be9i bn8
<subr00t> bn8
<why_> bn8 malak
<because_> bn8 malak :)
<Goldenscorp> bn8 malak
<because_> inchalah nchoufouk soon avec Ubuntu ici malak :)
<nizarus> bn malak
<wafa1407_> malak:  bn8
<nizarus> slimTN|2, sous unity ?
<malak> nchalla ubuntu the best
<slimTN|2> yep
<nizarus> slimTN|2, tal9ah dans le dash d'unity à gauche
<wafa1407_> et bo rev
<wafa1407_> :)
<slimTN|2> nn nizarus tna7a :/
<nizarus> slimTN|2, tu as fermé ou minimiser xchat ?
<slimTN|2> nn nizarus tna7a :/minimisé
<subr00t> why_, 3ejbek unity??
<Neo31> SlimTN, thabat si vraiment minimise : ps -A|grep -i xchat
<Neo31> si ca donne rien donc il a ete ferme
<why_> yess
<Neo31> massit chwaya unity :p
<Neo31> mais c joli :)
<slimTN|2> ti haw SlimTN 3andou 3am baèdékom:p
<Neo31> ah
<slimTN|2> Neo31: jolie mé mta3 tablette mouch PC bureau
<wafa1407_> :p
<slimTN|2> wafa1407_: l9it 7al
<slimTN|2> lel prob eli mezél majékech ??
<wafa1407_> slimTN|2:  formateit el pc el kol
<wafa1407_> :(
<slimTN|2> sé mieux
<Neo31> hhh, jaw
<slimTN|2> 5ir meni
<slimTN|2> rteèet mel bureau
<slimTN|2> é 3andi wallah nos sé3a
 * Neo31 hopes she did it right this time
<slimTN|2> wéna n5amem kiféch bech ne9esmou cette merde
<didou_> quand on a perdu son mot de passe nickserv et que l'email avec lequel on été enregistré n'existe plus, c'est un peu mort?
<slimTN|2> nn
 * Neo31 3andou satour
<slimTN|2> tu l'utilise mraski :p
<Neo31> nsallfik SlimTN|2 ?
<nizarus> didou_, contacte les admin de freenode
<didou_> on va tenter ^^
<Neo31> didou, #freenode
<Neo31> ca marche, on m'as regler un probleme de nick avant
<wafa1407_> slimTN|2:  ken lazem na3mel 7aja narvazni formateitou
<wafa1407_> w Neo31  ma bech ya3tini 7ata 30 min men wa9tou w y 3awany
<slimTN|2> nn 3ad bech nwaliw winzeft lahné
<slimTN|2> t7ir tformati :p
<subr00t> haha
<subr00t> bien dit slimTN|2
<wafa1407_> :)
<Neo31> wafa1407_, famma mailing list w channel w groupe fb
<Neo31> sannass rou7ik tposti probleme fi blassa menhom welli mitfadhi y3awnik
<slimTN|2> é surtt ki na3mel xchat
<slimTN|2> tetèali session o5ra (mé sé con --' )
<ANIS> Who wants coffee??
<wafa1407_> hhh nn netnarvez nformati
<Neo31> eyh, et surtout soit precise brabbi wafa kan tu decrit un probleme, t'es informaticienne donc essaye d'utiliser des mots techniques et de bien decrire le probleme
<slimTN|2> ANIS:  fama berbeer ?
<slimTN|2> xD
<Neo31> wafa1407_ espris windowsienne :p
<biscraft> slimTN|2, bien vu :D
<wafa1407_> Neo31:
<ANIS> wafa1407_:  mézilt programmer 3al les problème de WinBug ??? :p
<ANIS> slimTN|2: nope :p
<wafa1407_> :p
<biscraft> slimTN|2, nemchiw nesl3ou 3La rwehna mela :p
<ANIS> slimTN|2:  in7ibik tfi9 mouch titalfa7..
<didou_> bon ben on m'a squatté mon compte entre temps .. c moche
<slimTN|2> nn ANIS hévi akther 7aja tfaya9 nes po biscraft ??
<Neo31> squatte = ?
<wafa1407_> bn8 Neo31  ANIS  slimTN|2  biscraft  nizarus  didou_
<biscraft> bien sur slimTN|2
<didou> il a expiré et quelqu'un d'autre l'a pris
<biscraft> wafa1407_, bn
<Neo31> hek 9a3da wafa1407_
<Neo31> ki tit3bi ettaki :p
<biscraft> ANIS, tu devra essayer tu sais
<Neo31> ah ok
<nizarus> didou, ça arrive
<nizarus> bn wafa1407_
<didou> c'est la vie ^^ si tu as le mail de l'autre didou, tu pourrais lui dire de me contacter que j'essaye de le récupérer ?
<Neo31> non
<nizarus> didou, opte pour un autre pseudo
<Neo31> si ca exprier deja donc il est trop tard didou
<didou> oui je comprend, je ne le revendique pas, mais si possible voudrais voir avec lui pour le récup gentillement :)
<Neo31> ah
<didou> suis connu en tant que didou partout
<Neo31> essaye de lui laisser une memo freenode
<Neo31> bonne chance
<subr00t> inchallah dima 3amra #ubuntu-tn :D
<didou> il est tunisien ?
<Neo31> who?
<didou> didou
<didou> tu avais l'air de le connaitre
<Sambogaze> @+
<nizarus> Neo31, didou te parle de didou que tu connais
<Sambogaze> re
<Neo31> ah nn didou ke je connais n'est pas du genre freenodiste
<didou> ah ok ^^
<Sambogaze> mais re de Quassel IRC
<trick> salut
<Sambogaze> chui un chef moi
<Neo31> heka 3lech istaghrabt kif choft ce pseudo sur ce chan, je croyais ke c lui puiskil utilise ubuntu
<Neo31> got it nizarus
<Neo31> thx
<nizarus> big up le chef Sambogaze
<trick> salut tout le monde
<Sambogaze> Merciiiiiiiiii :)
<nizarus> salut trick
<Sambogaze> Salut trick Pardon vieu
<trick> je  cherche une reponse  a une question
<Sambogaze> n'empèche que j'aurais jamais pensé réinstaller une app IRC
<Sambogaze> oui
<didou> encore une heure .. ya 7asra 3ala la connexion free.fr :)
<trick> g remarqué qu au niveau du groupe de face
<Sambogaze> oui
<Neo31> bsr TrackerDPP
<Neo31> trick,
<trick> qu il y on a bqs de membres qui cherchent  la nouvelle édition d ubuntu
<Sambogaze> ah ben je suis pas sur mais ce soir je crois que c'est que nous fêtons :)
<trick> Bon on la question qui se pose , za3ma tout les membres connaissent les differents packages d ubuntu et cherchent les nouveaux packages ?
<trick> lol
<Sambogaze> :)
<trick> je crois que seul les admin des servers cherchent ces choses ; truc de securité et d optimisation !!
<didou> c'est de la veille sécurité, normal
<Neo31> cherchent les nouveaux packages ?
<Sambogaze> pour la question ...je sais pas .. c'est quoi un package?
<trick> a bon
<Sambogaze> les nouvelles version?
<biscraft> trick, ya des gens qui upgrade juste pour upgrader c comme ça :p
<Sambogaze> veille sécurité, tu m'intéresse
<didou> ben oui, chez un hebergeur par exemple, chaque nouveau paquet releasé est tout de suite installé
<Neo31> un package c le fichier deb Sambogaze
<Neo31> un logiciel
<didou> sinon t'es sur de te faire hacker les serveurs
<biscraft> didou, pas vraiment, tant que c pas stable
<Sambogaze> ok
<Sambogaze> thnx
<biscraft> en + ya pas que des mises a jour securité
<didou> biscraft, je parle en tout cas de debian, ce qui sort est en général stable, et bien entendu on teste toujours un peu avant ;)
<trick> @ biscraft ,  c pas tjs vrai
<didou> oui, ca va de soit :)
<biscraft> bien vu didou
<biscraft> trick, jai pas dit tjr :D
<trick> +1
<nizarus> trick, il faut pas oublier que ubuntu est faite pour tous pas uniquement les experts
<didou> en tout cas à l'époque ou je bossais chez un hebergeur, on faisait l'upgrade direct puis on s'amusait à piratouiller ovh
<trick> oui oui  je c
<Neo31> Sambogaze, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_%28file_format%29 , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_package_formats
<trick> mais je bosse avec ubuntu server , et selon mon exp c un produit assez stable
<nizarus> et quand il y a une nouvelle version pourquoi ne pas la tester ;)
<trick> 4 h de travail de + :)
<didou> desktop clairement, serveur prod en général c'est if it ain't broke don't fix it
<subr00t> lol
<didou> on a une communauté de traducteurs "open source" fi tounes ?
<Neo31> didou et trick vous connaissez un bon systeme de securite pour ubuntu server ?
<biscraft> didou, des gens qui participent aux packages translations ?
<Neo31> genre IDS
<Neo31> firewall ..
<didou> biscraft: aux documentation en général
<Neo31> facile a configurer
<trick> IDS  cote soft ou hard
<Neo31> ou difficile whatever
<Neo31> soft trick
<biscraft> Neo31, snort c dur a config ?
<Neo31> je c pas g pas essayer biscraft ils ont une bonne documentation
<didou> Neo31: suis pas très très expert, et là où j'ai bossé c'était toujours sur de grosses archis avec un firewall juste derrière la gateway
<biscraft> Neo31, oui je lai essayé ya longtemps mais ché plus trop pour la config
<biscraft> +1 pour la doc
<Neo31> g tester un petit systeme de securite avant mais g oublier son nom, il ete bcp plus facile que snort
<Sambogaze> @nizarus Merci, j'ai visité, lu (parcouru) et reçu l'eclaircissement nécessaire.
<biscraft> didou, y'en a surement mais la communauté est tres destructuré donc difficile d'avoir une liste
<Sambogaze> je ne voyais pas le bsoin de connaitre ça en fait avant
<slim_> re
<subr00t> y on a t'il qui developpe en Rails??
<didou> ok. et dernière question, y'a une communauté php en tunisie ? voudrais rentrer en contact un peu
<biscraft> didou, non a ce que je sache
<biscraft> par contre de bon devs surement..
<Sambogaze> mais pour un néopĥite, il faut comprendre certains terme pour parler avec vs
<didou> bon ben je vais essayer de féderer celle là au moins ^^
<Neo31> subr00t, barra a3mal dharbet m3a jme3et Diaspora ;)
<biscraft> +1 didou
<why_> rails rocks :D
<Sambogaze> :)
<trick> bon voila pour vous eclaircir , la meilleure chose c de acl au niveau du reseau et  ipchains au niveau du serveur
<slimTN> +1 Neo31
<why_> diaspora ???
<Neo31> Diaspora = reseaux sociale distribuee pour proteger la vie privee des utilisateurs
<subr00t> Neo31, Diaspora??
<why_> et ?
<Neo31> c un tres bon projet subr00t
<trick> securité composé de 2 couches ; ahtheya coté pro
<Neo31> a ne pas rater si tu developpe en rails
<subr00t> Neo31, merci pour l'info
<nizarus> didou, pour la traduc : il y a des gens avec linuxac et des contribs dispercées ici et là
<Neo31> trick, g vu un petit systeme qui a bloquer une analyse nessus et un bruteforce du ssh et ca a ete configurer automatiquement
<Neo31> c t un petit package a installer
<Neo31> u'r welcome subr00t
<didou> d'accord, merci
<didou> j'ai déjà lancé un appel à phptunisie sur twitter pour les contacter
<Neo31> subr00t, 3andhom des channels deja sur freenode, juste g oublier le chan
<didou> on va voir ce que ca donne :)
<biscraft> le paquet n'agit pas au niveau d'iptables par hasard Neo31  ?
<subr00t> Neo31, je vais googler :)
<subr00t> why_, https://github.com/diaspora/diaspora
<trick> par une 1 seul machine ou pls;est ce que c 1 dos attack
<Neo31> bon whatever, ils utilisent la mailing liste plus
<Neo31> et un git
<Neo31> tu trouve tt sur leurs site
<why_> subr00t, joindiaspora.com
<Neo31> joindiaspora.org .net .com 7aja ki hakka
<Neo31> oui c ca
<Neo31> .com
<Neo31> fiveli ken 3andhom chan pour les developpeur sur freenode mais je le trouve plus
<subr00t> Neo31, why_, thx :D
<Neo31> ah le voila
<Neo31> #diaspora-dev
<trick> bon aya louled
<trick> have a sweet dream
<Neo31> ca n'apparaissais pas sur la liste freenode aparamanet
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> ok trick
<Neo31> bn
<didou> quelqu'un a réussi à résoudre le problème de touchpad trop sensible sur un laptop ubuntu ?
<Neo31> trop sensible c cool
<Neo31> i like increasing sensibility
<didou> pas quand tu tappe un mail et que ta paume des mains te fais sortir de l'edition :)
<Neo31> sinon tu pe changer depuis System > preferences > mouse non ?
<Neo31> lool
<biscraft> lol
<Neo31> y a des touche pads avec un petit bouton pour les desactiver didou
<Neo31> tu l'as pas ?
<didou> :)
<biscraft> ça a lair bete mais ça ma aider un jr ta soluce Neo31  :p
<Neo31> loool, je croyais ke c juste la sensibilite biscraft :p je savais pas ke c t une histoire d'appel
<biscraft> bon voila la sensibilité a fermer son client
<Neo31> j go too
<biscraft> sinon  propos des IDS
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> battalt
<biscraft> a mon humble avis config bien ton iptables
<Neo31> chbihom les IDS ?
<biscraft> tu sera surpris par les resultats
<biscraft> saha lik mechi tor9od
<biscraft> jai encore du travail
<biscraft> pfff
<Neo31> oui biscraft
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> nor9od ?
<Neo31> 9olt mechi
<Neo31> ma 9oltich nor9od
<Neo31> :p
<biscraft> lol
<biscraft> geek :p
<biscraft> termti
<Neo31> mechi nkassar rassi fi tarf info
<Neo31> hh
<biscraft> tghafset
<biscraft> jai pas bougé depuis 7h mel korsi
<biscraft> pfff
<Neo31> baddal pose biscraft
<Neo31> dabbart systeme jdide eni
<Neo31> behi ledhar
<biscraft> hani 93adt 3ajnab limin
<Neo31> puiske les geeks dima 3al PC dhharhom yet3awaj
<biscraft> nrateh fel lokhra
<biscraft> lol
<Neo31> jibt lou7a 7atitha fi blasit el m5ada 3al farch, hakka n7ott 3liha el PC maghir ma yos5on, w nitaka 3ala kirchi bach dhahri yarja3 elteli
<Neo31> hawka le jr yet3awaj el 9odem w le soir yet3awaj el teli
<biscraft> loooool
<Neo31> je c pas si ca va marcher, c encore en test
<biscraft> Neo31,
<Neo31> :p
<biscraft> ahahah
<biscraft> en fait
<biscraft> tu risques
<biscraft> bech ta9ta3 dhahrek
<biscraft> tu sais
<Neo31> a bon /
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> ah oui c logik
<biscraft> comme 7aja metalique to93od tharakha fi des directions
<biscraft> opposé
<biscraft> mdrrr
<Neo31> looooooooool
<Neo31> c koi la soluce alors ?
<biscraft> achetes une chaise scientifique
<biscraft> ça coute 130 dinars max
<Neo31> c koi ca
<biscraft> c tres pratique
<biscraft> tu vois comme dans les bureau
<biscraft> la chaise eli fiha dhar kbir
<biscraft> celle des directeurs
<Neo31> het lien google image
<biscraft> pas la petite
<biscraft> wait
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> heki scientifique?
<Neo31> c bien pr le dos?
<biscraft> http://bureaux-deco.com/images/arts/chaise_directeur_visir/_thumb.jpg
<biscraft> en fait le mot scientifique est un peu faux
<biscraft> mais qlq commercent l'utilisent
<biscraft> paske c tres demander dans les labos
<biscraft> et tout
<biscraft> oui excellent
<Neo31> t sure ke ca depasse pas 130 ?
<biscraft> juste un truc il te faudra du temps pr thabituer paske les geek on lhab
<biscraft> de se pencher vers lavant
<biscraft> wallahi au centre ville de tunis
<biscraft> cétait a 120 dinars
<Neo31> ok merci bcp :)
<biscraft> mais betbi3ti bech nechri jvais verifier et te tenir au courant
<biscraft> je ten prie
<Neo31> il faut bien economiser pr l'avoir :)
<biscraft> oui
<biscraft> mais tu sais
<biscraft> vaut mieux economiser pour lavoir
<biscraft> que ne plus avoir un dos
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> t'as raison
<biscraft> puis Neo31 penses ausssi a tes yeux
<Neo31> deja fait
<biscraft> bien
<Neo31> je cherche un bon medecin pour avoir une bonne lunette
<Neo31> ma n7ibich we7id ybalfatni
<biscraft> Neo31, t'es a Sousse ?
<Neo31> 0.01 ghalta fel lunette twaddini fdahya
<biscraft> si c pas indiscret bien sur
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> g pas donner mon adresse :p normal
<biscraft> va voir du coté de riadh ché plus qui a coté du lycée de jeunes fille
<biscraft> a coté de montazah ibn el jazar
<biscraft> en face de lurgence
<biscraft> il rox
<biscraft> ya un seul riah tu devra le trouver
<biscraft> riadh hamdi voila
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> merci bcp
<Neo31> c garantie wala juste ma3rfa ?
<Neo31> hhh
<biscraft> non moch ma3rfa jemla juste on me la conseillé
<Neo31> ma3neha t'as tester et c t parfait wala juste pub :p
<biscraft> mon opticien mel a consillé
<Neo31> hh
<biscraft> mchitlou
<biscraft> resultat tres satisfaisant
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> parfait :)
<biscraft> 35 dinars je pense
<biscraft> prix raisonable par rapport aux autres
<Neo31> ca a couter combier si je pe demander ?
<biscraft> mak ta3ref el rpivée
<biscraft> :s
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> oui normal
<biscraft> même pr les lunettes
<Neo31> whatever it takes
<biscraft> je peux te consiller un bon opticien
<Neo31> 3inaya 9bal dhahri inchalah 7ata malyoune
<biscraft> si tas le truc de cnam
<Neo31> chwi informaticiens donc g pas le choix
<biscraft> tu sera rembourser
<biscraft> voila
<Neo31> oui rembourcement 60dt seulement
<biscraft> tu sais ya 2 ans jai pas voulu aller au doc
<Neo31> el cadre mte3 el lunette ghali :s
<biscraft> kont ne9es 0.25
<biscraft> maintenant c 1
<biscraft> donc refait pas ma gaffe
<Neo31> oups
<biscraft> je vois plus rien de loin
<Neo31> merci pr le conseil
<biscraft> regarde au souk
<biscraft> ya les meme cadre
<biscraft> que ceux chez lopticien
<biscraft> t'en a pr 40 dinars max
<biscraft> et les verre avec les optiens
<Neo31> el7amdoulah eni preske lebess, mais il me faut une de repos 5ater 3inaya KO
<biscraft> faut surtrout l'anti reflet
<biscraft> t'en a pr 80 peut etre
<biscraft> anti reflet = super utile pour le pc
<Neo31> oui l'antireflet s2alt 3lihom
<biscraft> bien
<Neo31> 7ata ken natla3 mouch ne9iss bach ne5ou repo+antireflet
<biscraft> yes
<Neo31> ama le cadre c a 40dt ?
<biscraft> wallahi ena chrit mel opticien
<biscraft> hoa ma3rfa
<biscraft> na9asi 100 dinars
<biscraft> de 320 a 220
<biscraft> mais un pote
<biscraft> a achete le meme cadre
<Neo31> hhhhhhhh
<biscraft> ça lui a couté 40 dinars
<biscraft> de souk lahad
<biscraft> sousse evidement
<Neo31> a bon !
<biscraft> x___x
<biscraft> oui
<Neo31> le mm made in china
<Neo31> tkassarlou walla mizel
<Neo31> sinon 5ane5ou bi 40
<biscraft> non intact
<biscraft> le truc c que quand jai verifié mes lunettes
<biscraft> tu sais
<biscraft> c des sans cadres
<biscraft> en gros jai payé
<biscraft> 120 dinars
<biscraft> pr deux batons
<Neo31> brabbi ta3mal mzzia as2alli mnine 5dheh bedhabt
<biscraft> yep
<biscraft> sou9 frança
<biscraft> normalement
<biscraft> m9abel 3imarat ejaych
<Neo31> hum
<biscraft> juste apres 9ahwet el bey
<biscraft> si tu connais
<Neo31> wadhe7 :)
<biscraft> :)
<biscraft> belek natl3ou wled houma
<biscraft> :p
<Neo31> elli yes2al ma ytohch biscraft :p 3andi barcha ma mchitich ghadi nsitha leblassa
<biscraft> tkt :p
<Neo31> nn chwi un pe loin de laba
<biscraft> jet7 ? :D
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> eyh
<biscraft> t'es fan aussi?
<biscraft> haha
<biscraft> voila
<biscraft> le monde entier connait jet7
<biscraft> xd
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> j'y go, merci encore biscraft
<biscraft> aller bouge mon gars
<Neo31> see ya
<biscraft> tkt Neo31
<biscraft> au plaisir
<slim> In love with Gparted <3
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<subr00t> bn8
<Sopranotunisien> salam4
<Sopranotunisien> aloooo
<Sopranotunisien> ya personne ici !!
<Sopranotunisien> héy je besoin de votre aide
<Neo31> bsr Sopranotunisien
<Sopranotunisien> bsr neo
<Sopranotunisien> t'es d'ou ?
<Neo31> ca va t'aider ?
<Sopranotunisien> oui peut etre
<Neo31> sousse
<Sopranotunisien> ravi
<Neo31> <Sopranotunisien> héy je besoin de votre aide <<< ???
<Sopranotunisien> tefhemech f omour CCcam w mgcamd w newcamd
<Sopranotunisien> !!!
<Sopranotunisien> aloooo
<Neo31> hhh
<Sopranotunisien> lol
<Neo31> not really
<Neo31> nifhim fel linux
<Neo31> w ntoch tachen fel cccam
<Sopranotunisien> ahh ok
<Sopranotunisien> moi aussi mouch géni
<Sopranotunisien> lol
<Neo31> g pas dit mouch geni
<Neo31> mais bon, i get it :p
<Sopranotunisien> ;)
<Sopranotunisien> i would like ask someone
<Sopranotunisien> what dose it can  work cccam serveur
<Neo31> a7ki french c mieux
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<Sopranotunisien> bel 3arbi 5ir
<Neo31> ok
<Sopranotunisien> n7eb na3ref
<Sopranotunisien> bech nnajem n5addem serveur cccam
<Sopranotunisien> VPS wela LUNix
<Neo31> hhh
<Sopranotunisien> je sait pas
<Neo31> pk pas les 2 ?
<Neo31> un VPS avec linux :p
<Neo31> ou un serveur avec Linux :p
<Neo31> :)
<Sopranotunisien> ya pa d'aure moyen
<Sopranotunisien> !!
<Neo31> un serveur chez toi avec linux
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> une ligne adsl + onduleur
<Sopranotunisien> atten je re
<Sopranotunisien> si tu va resté encore
<Neo31> chwi encore la
<Neo31> ping moi kan tu re
<Sopranotunisien> ok ;)
<Sopranotunisien> re Neo31
<Neo31> yep
<Sopranotunisien> chnowa les line N:Line Fake
<Sopranotunisien> !!
<Neo31> no idea
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<Neo31> je pe mettre en place un serveur cccam mais ses details la config et tt ca me concerne pas
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<Sopranotunisien> est que je peut faie un serveur cccam
<Sopranotunisien> sans locales
<Neo31> !!!
<Neo31> locales veut dire ?
<Sopranotunisien> et puis je fait un échange avec un autre
<Sopranotunisien> des cartes
<Neo31> les cartes ?
<Neo31> logiquement c possible
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<Sopranotunisien> 3andi sa7bi
<Sopranotunisien> 3andou
<Sopranotunisien> serveur cccam
<Sopranotunisien> w 3andou des locales
<Sopranotunisien> wena n7eb na3mel serveur w na3mel m3ah échange
<Sopranotunisien> hakkéka nwali na3ti les abonnement avec mon adresse host la mienne
<Neo31> Sopranotunisien, pr etre claire >>> <Neo31> je pe mettre en place un serveur cccam mais ses details la config et tt ca me concerne pas <<< ca ve dire que je me debrouille bien cote commandes linux et serveur et tt, mais les details du cccam je n'ai jamais etudier ou lut une documentation ou qq chose
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<Neo31> ton ami pourra t'aider avec la config cccam peut etre
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<Neo31> si t'as un probleme pour faire l'implementation du serveur cccam sur Ubuntu server ou qq chose de ce genre on pourra aider
<Sopranotunisien> merci
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Sopranotunisien> tu pe me donner ton compte facebook
<Sopranotunisien> pour qu'on reste en contact
<Sopranotunisien> peut etre nest7a9ek un jour
<Neo31> tu me trouve tjr sur ce chan et il y a mon mail sur la mailing liste Ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> donc pas de soucis, je ss tjr la :)
<Sopranotunisien> le probléme que
<Sopranotunisien> moi je serai pas tjrs ici
<Sopranotunisien> je reste en courant sur que facebook
<Neo31> ki tist7a9 7aja tu pe venir non ?
<Sopranotunisien> nn je croi pas
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> pk pas /
<Neo31> ?
<Sopranotunisien> c pr cela jté demandé tn adresse facebook
<Sopranotunisien> c la premiére fois
<Sopranotunisien> que g venu ici
<Neo31> mar7ba bik
<Sopranotunisien> merci y3atchek
<Neo31> t'as rencontrer un probleme ici ?
<Sopranotunisien> non
<Neo31> ok bien :)
<Sopranotunisien> je suis un pro
<Sopranotunisien> f omour lunix
<Neo31> ca s'ecrit Linux
<Sopranotunisien> juste sabbit mara l ubuntu salla7t bih lordinateur c tt
<Sopranotunisien> oui desolé lol
<Sopranotunisien> linux
<Sopranotunisien> cété une amie qui m'a invité ici
<Neo31> Ubuntu sert a faire bcp de choses apart la reparation ;)
<Neo31> laquelle?
<Neo31> ija PV
<Neo31> regarde le tab Neo31 en haut
<bemawi> grblblblb, j'aimerais pouvoir censurer facebook pour ne jamais avoir à lire ce nom ignoble sur mes logs
<Neo31> ca sera geniale bemawi
<bemawi> clair
<bemawi> la seul chose que je peux faire, c'est un auto ignore sur le pseudo
<Neo31> ?
<bemawi> /ignore
<bemawi> si une personne écrit facebock, je dois pouvoir l'ignorer pour la suite
<Neo31> whatever :p
<bemawi> mais ça serait un peu trop "radical"
<Neo31> tu peut ecrire un pti script pearl et le mettre avec xchat bemawi  ;)
<bemawi> négatif
<Neo31> hhh
<bemawi> irssi power
<Neo31> why not
<Neo31> ah! i see
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> on peut ecrir des scripts pour irssi aussi non ?
<bemawi> je suis sous irssi proxy depuis konversation
<bemawi> Neo31: bha oui :p http://scripts.irssi.org/
<bemawi> irssi tourne 24h/24
<bemawi> je me logue dessu avec konersation via un tunnel ssh
<bemawi> donc, au final, je suis désormais 24h/24 en ligne
<bemawi> pareil pour jabber, msn, yahoo ... via minbif
<Neo31> ahhh
<Neo31> c parfait
<Neo31> je cherchais ca depuis longtemps bemawi
<Neo31> merci pr l'info :)
<Neo31> je doit y aller
<Neo31> on en parlera de ca une autre fois si je trouverai qq problemes
<Neo31> ma yo93od fel wed ken 7ajrou >>> ma yo93od fel channel ken les geeks :p ^^
<Neo31> slimTN, winhom lawled ellila ?
<slimTN> Aucune idée
<slimTN> éna hani n7areb fi portal 2
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> n7areb fel blender :p
<slimTN> :D
<Neo31> c koi portal 2 ?
<slimTN> un jeux
<slimTN> type puzzle
<slimTN> 3alamiya
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> dispo dans les depo?
<slimTN> nn
<slimTN> é pi
<Bird_> Salut
<Neo31> bsr Bird_
<Neo31> bjr :p
<bird_> Salut
<bird_> Saluttttttttttttttttttttt
<Neo31> bjr bird_
<Neo31> lol
<Blue-Bird> Salut
<Blue-Bird> Bonjour
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |*** Happy Natty Installation ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- ||
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous
<didou> plop
<MBNxXx406NINJA> Dave
<MBNxXx406NINJA> Dave8855
<Dave8855> ya?
<MBNxXx406NINJA> it's aymen
<Dave8855> I know..
<Dave8855> wassup
<MBNxXx406NINJA> 11.04 it's easome
<MBNxXx406NINJA> friiiiiiiiik
<Dave8855> is awesome*
<Dave8855> :)
<Dave8855> ya i know..
<MBNxXx406NINJA> aya tawa barra naiek hani chofit il  chanel ou ba3id
<MBNxXx406NINJA> bye bye
<Dave8855> -.-'
<didou> ca a l'air sympa comme chan'
<machour> plop plop
<machour> j'ai réussi à planter X en pleine mise à jour hier soir
<machour> mais ca c'est bien terminé à 3h du mat :)
<machour> merci Zied :)
<nizarus> bien machour :)
<machour> gros bug quand j'active désactive mon touchpad via le bouton sur mon laptop
<machour> plus de clavier, plus de click sur les émélements gnome
<nizarus> là je suis entrain de mettre en place natty sur le dernier de mes PC
<nizarus> pas de gros soucis pour l'instant
<machour> erreur 500 quand j'essaye de m'identifier via openid sur le wiki :/
<nizarus> les serveurs sont peut être saturés
<machour> yep, je testerai plus tard
<nizarus> de mon coté je peux me connecter
<machour> je me tatte pour tester ca : http://trsohmers.com/2011/03/06/how-to-run-ubuntu-on-the-motorola-xoom/ pas envie de défoncer ma tablette :)
<nizarus> :)
<machour> vais attendre de finir ma première app dessus avant de faire le saut de l'ange ^^
<machour> tu développes un peu toi ? quels langages?
<slim> yé5i ya po une
<slim> suite de bouton
<slim> pour ouvrir
<slim> le selecteur d'espace de travail ds unity ?
<sabri_icone> bonsoir a yunis
<sabri_icone> tous
<nizarus> re
<machour> re
<machour> trop de mal à me faire à Unity
<sabri_icone> salu machour
<sabri_icone> comment
<sabri_icone> unity ?
<sabri_icone> notebook or laptop use
<sabri_icone> with touch or mouse
<sabri_icone> ?
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> machour ou etes vous
<sabri_icone> :(
<crack3r_> http://rafik.tn/2011/lettre-ouverte-a-ubuntu-tn-quand-votre-revolution/
<crack3r_> il a dit ce que fallait dire
<mar7ar> selem
<crack3r> w salam mar7ar
<mar7ar> ye5i ma femma 7ad fil channel hedhi?
<crack3r> si, il y a beaucoup de monde ce soir :)
<Fanen> bsr all
<crack3r> bonsoir Fanen
<Fanen> alors quelqu'un'un à tester la 11.04
<Fanen> ??
<nizarus> il y a toi mar7ar
<nizarus> Fanen, tout le monde normalement :)
<crack3r> pas encore moi ^^
<mar7ar> 3andi 10.10
<TrackerDPP> salam tout le monde
<crack3r> w salam TrackerDPP
<crack3r> yo Neo31
<Fanen> je l'espère bien
<mar7ar> billehi chkoun ya3ref kifech tactvi webgl fi ubuntu?
<Neo31> pong crack3r
<nizarus> mar7ar, regarde par ici http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/enable-hq-webgl-graphics-in-firefox-4-beta-2/
<mar7ar> 3andi ati radeon 9200 rani agp
<mar7ar> yodhorli ma tmchich
<mar7ar> en plus activétou deja 3andi yesser fi navigateur
<nizarus> alors c'est quoi le problème ?
<mar7ar> ma 7abbech ye5dem
<nizarus> tu as un message d'erreur ou un truc comme ça ?
<mar7ar> driver sous ubuntu  n'est pas performant
<sabri_icone> salu a ts
<mar7ar> y9olli 3andek default fi driver
<mar7ar> selem
<sabri_icone> copier coller le message d'erreur
<nizarus> ahla sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> salem nizar :)
<mar7ar> Unfortunately, while your browser supports WebGL, your video drivers may be too old. To view any of the demos tagged with WebGL, try updating your drivers at NVIDIA, AMD, and Intel.
<mar7ar> You can still watch screencasts of the WebGL demos or fully experience our other non-WebGL demos without updating.
<nizarus> c'est quoi ta carte graphique mar7ar
<mar7ar> ati radeon 9200
<nizarus> tu utilise le pilote libre ou le pilote propriétaire ?
<sabri_icone> prb mesh fi carte graphique
<sabri_icone> fi drivers
<sabri_icone> normalement les anciens carte sont supporté
<mar7ar> libre
<mar7ar> mta3 xorg
<mar7ar> mech mte3 ati *.run
<nizarus> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/amd-ati
<nizarus> c'est un peut ça
<nizarus> mais tu peut installer le pilote non libre directement dans ubuntu sans passer par le .run
<sabri_icone> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<sabri_icone> est-ce qu'il y a des waning ou error ?
<sabri_icone> smod|grep agp
<sabri_icone> regarde si le module agp est chrgé ou pas
<mar7ar> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<mar7ar> [    19.307] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<sabri_icone> t'a pas un message du genre ?
<sabri_icone> AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<mar7ar> smod memchetech 3andi
<sabri_icone> lsmod
<sabri_icone> lsmod | grep agp
<mar7ar> via_agp                 5322  1
<mar7ar> agpgart                32011  3 ttm,drm,via_agp
<amde> salut monde
<mar7ar> selem
<Houssem> Bonsoir
<nizarus> hello
<mar7ar> hi
<sabri_icone> essaye /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sabri_icone> regarde ce fichier
<sabri_icone> dans la section device est-ce mentionné (Radion)
<sabri_icone> si oui cé que ta carte fonctionne bien mais ne supporte pas une tel afficahge
<mar7ar> 8riba /etc/X11/xorg.conf far8a
<mar7ar> ma femmech jemla
<amde> sabri_icone, y a plus de xorg.conf
<mar7ar> ma femmech jemla
<sabri_icone> mm, ena j'ai trouvé l'info pr 8.04
<amde> y a plus depuis lucid
<mar7ar> ah bon
<amde> j'attends des opinions sur natty avant de tester :D
<nizarus> mar7ar, oui le xorg.conf n'est plus de ce monde :)
<nizarus> amde, rien ne vaut un avis personnel
<mar7ar> mela comment configurer le l'interfaceX
<mar7ar> l'affichage
<amde> j'ai ma config et je peux pas passer rapidement de lucid vers natty
<nizarus> ça passe par d'autre truc maintenant
<amde> on peut toujours essayer avec une xorg.conf personnelle, je crois
<nizarus> amde, déjà tu ne peux pas passer de lucid à natty directement
<sabri_icone> alors ou se trouve" le fichier de config
<nizarus> amde, oui
<Fanen> nizarus,  est ce que vous connaissez la config minimal pour la 11.04?
<Fanen> connaissez vous la config minimal pour la 11.04?
<nizarus> un PC à 512 Mo de Ram e
<amde> nizarus, j'ai l'autre pc avec karmic: fin de vie
<amde> donc je dois choisir entre lucid et natty
<amde> c(est pour ça que les opinions des autres me seront utiles
<nizarus> si tu veux la tranquillité opte pour lucid supportée pour 3 ans
<amde> il ne reste plus que 2 ans pour lucid vs 1 an et demi pour natty: c'est pas grand chose si des programmes plus performants sont ajoutés depuis
<mar7ar> ya weldi dima ejjdid ya rabe7
<mar7ar> dima beddel ejjdid
<amde> le pc en question est assez performant: core deux + 2go ram+ carte nvidea512ram
<nizarus> +1 mar7ar
<amde> mar7ar, t'as installé natty?
<amde> sur ubuntu-fr, on parle de beaucoup de prob avec unity
<mar7ar> 3andi mochkla fil carte graphique wella rani installetou
<mar7ar> 3andi 10.10
<amde> emmelé nestennaou chkoun jarreb y9lenna
<mar7ar> ya weldi installi jdid wachihemmek
<mar7ar> ma 3andek ma ta5ser
<amde> 5ouya méni kount hekkeké, ama tawa taret ennef7a :xD
<amde> tawa a3tini tawzi3a te5dem belgdé hakahou
<mar7ar> t7ebb tjarrebou 7ellou 3la Vbox
<amde> avec mes excuses a nizarus et les fan :P
<amde> oui VBox est une solution pour tester
<nizarus> pour les nouveautés il y on a plein dans natty
<amde> nizarus, quand la fin de vie de karmic ?
<nizarus> dans quelques jours
<nizarus> amde, c'est pour demain la end of life de karmic :)
<amde> lol, je dois donc decider
<bemawi> bon, j'ai réussi à maintenir le gars sous ubuntu mais j'ai du enlever tout les machins pour la carte graphique et laisser le driver par defaut (donc, par de d'accélaration graphique)
<amde> si ma nvidia est bien connue par natty, ce sera mon choix; je vais plutot tester sur une partition
<amde> bemawi, carte graphique de quel type?
<nizarus> amde, quel est le modèle de ta carte ?
<amde> nvidia gforce 8400..
<nizarus> bemawi, bel effort
<bemawi> nizarus: bha, gflx, ati.run , ... rien fonctionne correctement
<bemawi> soit ça "fige"
<bemawi> soit ça foire la sortie audio
<bemawi> Radeon HD 5500 Series
<amde> bemawi, je n'ai aucune info ;)
<bemawi> t'inquiete, je me dis que c'est comme pour un autre pc, il a fallut attendre 2 ans avant que la carte soit assez bien reconnu
<nizarus> il y a souvent du retard entre les pilotes et les modèles récents
<bemawi> nizarus: bha, là, c'est yoyo avant la 11.04 ça passait tant bien que mal
<nizarus> bemawi, avec la nouvelle politique de ATI/Amd ça doit être moins long que ça
<bemawi> mais le passage à la 11.04 ça veut plus
<bemawi> je croise les doigts ;)
<bemawi> perso, sur mes trois pc, j'ai plus de soucis
<bemawi> le plus récent à même pas un ans ;) mais que du matos intel
<bemawi> heu, hp/intel
<bemawi> fin bref ^^
<nizarus> j'ai remarqué que ça se passe bien en général avec les hp en effet
<nizarus> moi je songe à m'offrir un nouveau laptop
<nizarus> et je craque pour un dell
<bemawi> nizarus: le dernier, je l'ai récup dans les poubelles de l'hotel
<bemawi> il avait même pas 6 mois ^^ depuis sa mise en vente
<nizarus> heuu :) donne moi l'adresse de cet hotel :D
<bemawi> bha, les poubelles sont sous clé
<bemawi> donc, si je vois un truc je me sers, mais les autres peuvent pas
<bemawi> bon, l'ecran était détruit, il manquait quelques touches au clavier, le plastique était un peu abimé
<bemawi> mais en utilisant la sortie hdmi relié à la tv, il est devenu un bon petit "media center"
<nizarus> :p
<bemawi> puis, un petit clavier sans fil
<bemawi> http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=16816
<bemawi> en gros, le pc m'a couté un chargeur+un clavier soit 100 euros au lieu de 650
<nizarus> belle affaire
<bemawi> nizarus: et le clavier, un vrais bijoux, ça fait 3 mois, et je ne l'ai toujours pas rechargé ^^
<slimTN> re
<slimTN> alrs a propos ce qu'a dis rafik
<fellag> slimTN, en résumé ça fait +1 pour nizarus , -1 pour tout le reste , ubuntu-tn pwnd by Rafik x)
<nizarus> j'aimerai savoir vos avis
<nizarus> étant trop impliqué je ne peux être objectif
<nizarus> mais je me réserve le droit de réponse
<slimTN> perso nizarus 7abit n3awen mal9it chkoun n3awen batelet
<slimTN> sété plutôt fel web jé même commencer des cours drupal
<nizarus> slimTN, si tu veux aider tu aide la communauté et non pas des personnes
<Sopranotunisien> salama tout le monde
<fellag> salut Sopranotunisien
<bemawi> (pour info, celui qui à intégrer le design de ubuntu-fr est sur freenode)
<Sopranotunisien> cava ?
<nizarus> cool
<fellag> nizarus, mon avi a moi c'est que ( pour moi perso , y a que moi que je peut accusé d'avoir pas fait grand chose pour la communauté :/ ) mais sinon pour le reste de l'article , déja qu'il fait simplement allusion au personnes donc j'ai aucune idée de qui sont la plus part d'entre eux , je devine c'est tout
<fellag> nizarus, et pour le reste ben , y a pas mal de vrai dedans , surtout question SiteWeb / wiki etc ...
<nizarus> pourtant les appels a participation ne manquent pas dans la ML
<bemawi> pourquoi wiki/forum/design/... ne sont-ils pas "mutualisé" ^^ entre les differentes loco team
<nizarus> bemawi, beaucoup de notre communauté sont dans le wiki/forum ubuntu-fr
<bemawi> nizarus: je sais ;) ce qui serait bien, c'est utiliser les même "bases" de donnée et effectuer une traduction en arabe
<nizarus> et au début de notre communauté nous avons penser à faire un jumelage avec ubuntu-fr
<bemawi> nizarus: sauf que connaissant les toulousains
<nizarus> mais bon chez nous on parle beaucoup, on critique encore plus mais on ne travaille pas
<bemawi> nizarus: t'inquiete, l'asso ubuntu-fr est toulousaine, mais ceux qui ont le plus participé ne le sont pas
<bemawi> ensuite, il y a une question temps/argent
<nizarus> le président est toulousain non
<bemawi> bha, sûrement
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<bemawi> SalahGo: j'ai reçus les dvd de i my me (vostfr)
<bemawi> happy happy
<fellag> bonsoir SalahGo
<bemawi> je me suis levé, ils étaient sur le table de mon salon ^^
<SalahGo> bemawi, dvd vostfr? du fansub ou officiel?
<bemawi> les officiel de anima
<SalahGo> bemawi, ...
<SalahGo> <.<
<SalahGo> Bsr fellag !
<bemawi> je ais pouvoir regarder sans les "cubisme" des divx
<SalahGo> bemawi, moi c'est la suite que je veux... ou bien les BD-Rip...
<SalahGo> Sinon plein de monde ce soir, effet 11.04?!
<bemawi> hier il y avait encore plus
<fellag> bemawi, SalahGo , y a une traduction plus humaine a se que vous dites x'D
<fellag> ah oui , ofét qui a testé le fameux natty ici ? xD
<SalahGo> fellag, plus humaine?
<fellag> satisfait , ou bien vous etes direct retourné a l'ancien bureau ?
<SalahGo> fellag, natty? tu parles de unity dans ce cas?
<SalahGo> fellag, moi je l'aime bien, depuis la beta déjà
<bemawi> fellag: as-tu entendu parler du sallon ubuntu japanime au usa ?
<fellag> bemawi, non
<fellag> SalahGo, oui oui unity :shame:
<SalahGo> bemawi, un salon eniter? je croyais que le manga était déjà extraordinaire!
<nizarus> moi je l'adopte
<bemawi> et bien, au usa il y a eu une convention sur l'univers de l'animation japonaise associé à une ubuntu party
<SalahGo> fellag, sinon, oui, j'apprécie Unity, déjà adopté depuis 2 semaines :)
<fellag> nizarus, sérieux ? le style google-me find-me ça te dérange pas ?
<SalahGo> dommage que Fedora et OpenSUSE laissent tomber Unity...
<fellag> bemawi, et ça a fait un succé fou a ubuntu ?
<bemawi> http://ubuntu-massachusetts.com/events/9/
<SalahGo> nizarus, c'est moi ou gwibber bug comme pas possible depuis les versions beta de 11.04
<nizarus> fellag, c'est quoi ces styles ?
<slimTN> nn gwibber bug meli 3raftou (fel 10.10 walla 10.04 ) xD (re btw)
<SalahGo> bemawi, j'y crois pas! oO
<nizarus> SalahGo, unity est un projet de canonical pour ubuntu pas certain que les autres distribs l'adoptent
<SalahGo> slimTN, c'est vrai, mais bon, là kathrou 3la ma wasaw!
<nizarus> SalahGo, pas de soucis avec gwibber
<SalahGo> nizarus, je t'assure, Fedora & OpenSUSE allaient l'adopter... mais ils ont laissé tomber dernierement
<slimTN> jé le même blém avec un truc rss reader ki n'aime po la ext4 je pense
<SalahGo> et puis Unity est tellement... jeune...
<bemawi> After a small but successful presence at the Anime Boston convention in 2009, the Ubuntu Massachusetts Local Community Team has planned an extensive campaign to reach out to the estimated 18,000 attendees in 2010.
<nizarus> 18000 oO
<bemawi>  #ubuntu-us-ma (pour info)
<fellag> nizarus, ben le nouvel esprit que canonical ( précisement Mark ) impose a ubuntu , le but étant que ça ressemble au web oO ? et le début étant la recherche universelle avec unity
<SalahGo> bemawi, héhé vive la communauté Otaku à Boston! l'une des plus grande au monde!
<bemawi> l'idée d'associé ubuntu avec un autre "plan" culturelle est une bonne idée
<SalahGo> bemawi, excellente même! je suis ébahi!
<bemawi> ça enlève le côté g33k
<SalahGo> bemawi, pour ajouter le côté otaku :p
<bemawi> certe, mais on pourrait imaginer un plan "musique", ou "vidéo"
<SalahGo> bemawi, comme un hymne Ubuntu? :D
<bemawi> au lieu d'avoir deux "evenements" distinct, un seul
<bemawi> > certain viendront pour l'un et pourront découvrir l'autre (et vice versa)
<bemawi> ça "mutualise" le coût aussi
<SalahGo> bemawi, bah, vu que t'es en France, Ubuntu-Fr pourrait un stand à la Japan Expo :p
<nizarus> oneiric est déjà là : http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/dists/
<bemawi> et augmente le "nombre" d'entré
<SalahGo> ça pourrait marcher en france aussi
<bemawi> SalahGo: SI je me remets dans le milieu, ouais :p
<SalahGo> bemawi, bah justement... il est temps que tu commences à utiliser tes relations dans les deux milieux! :D
<SalahGo> pour le bien d'Ubuntu :p
<SalahGo> bemawi, il y a que toi qui puisses faire ça...
<SalahGo> Des démos de fansub avec des logiciels opensource sur Ubuntu
<bemawi> ^^ je dois déjà refaire u site web de vente
<SalahGo> du Scantrad avec Gimp :p
<SalahGo> bemawi, si tu cherches un cobaye pour des échantillons, je suis ton homme! :D
<bemawi> SalahGo: xd, expliqué comment télécharger une vidéo introuvable en france, pour ensuite la sous-titrer xd
<bemawi> dans un usage totallement personnelement
<SalahGo> bemawi, introuvable en france? tu parles des réseaux de RAW?
<bemawi> je parles des animes non licncié
<bemawi> ou mieux, comment acheter le "blues raide", récupere la vidéo, et lui mettre des sous-titre
<SalahGo> bah il fait passer par les réseaux RAW non? come ReinForce & Epic-Raws
<SalahGo> je ne suis pas connaisseur dans le domaine... :/
<bemawi> les raw c'est "ilégal"
<bemawi> ce qui est légal (en france)
<bemawi> c'est achter une oeuvre "cul tue réel" à l'etranger
<bemawi> et si ce n'est pas en français, de la traduire
<bemawi> et ce pour son usage perso
<bemawi> :p
<SalahGo> bemawi, bah, si le fansub serait vraiment mort en france, je vais commencer le fansub en fr en Tunisie :p
<SalahGo> bemawi, avec ton aide, en passant par tous les réseaux illégaux possibles! xD
<bemawi> SalahGo: je suis un vrais fansubbeur :p
<bemawi> si je peux, j'achete toujours l'anime que j'adore quand il sort en dvd
<bemawi> (en vostfr)
<SalahGo> bemawi, je sais, ta team est déjà la plus connue du "genre" en France :p
<slimTN> att SalahGo  bemawi  bel3arbi la je comprends plus rien raw ??
<bemawi> slimTN: langage d'otaku
<bemawi> raw = image non traité
<bemawi> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAW_(format_d'image)
<slimTN> euh sé un peut plus clair bemawi
<slimTN> :D
<SalahGo> bemawi, au fait, c'est vrai que Densha Otoko est une histoire vraie? :o
<bemawi> SalahGo: va savoir ^^
<SalahGo> bemawi, ça serait pas toi? :p
<bemawi> sinon, savez-vous que certaines entreprises françaises, pionnière dans la surveillance du web vendent et teste leur technologie dans certains pays arabe ? (je recherche le nom de ces entreprises)
<SalahGo> bemawi, oula, tu t'aventures sur un terrain infesté de mines mon ami...
<nizarus> oui il y a beaucoup de dictateurs dans le monde arabe pour tester ces trucs
<bemawi> bha, je veux juste les lister pour ne plus acheter leur produit
<bemawi> nizarus: t'inquite, en europe aussi on y vient, aprés, les tests grandeurs nature on pourra y gouter dans nos bananière de démocratie malade
<SalahGo> pourquoi je sens que ce n'est pas seulement ce que tu as l'intention de faire?!
<bemawi> ^^ admin admin user user admin 0000 ...
<bemawi> où comment rentrer dans la configuration des box tunisiennes d'alcatel/sagem
<SalahGo> en tout cas, il se fait tard pour moi
<SalahGo> je vous donc bonne nuit!
<SalahGo> Ubuntu Banzai! :D
<bemawi> nuite bien
<bemawi> manga banzai
<SalahGo> :D
<SalahGo> oyasuminasai minna~! ^^
<nizarus> bemawi, nos admins sont aussi con pour ne pas changer les mots de passe par défaut ?
<bemawi> je ne sais pas, j'ai pas essayé :p
<bemawi> mais quand je vois une ip tunisienne sur irc, je vérifie parfois (et alerte le pseudo si j'arrive à entrer dans sa box)
<nizarus> :)
<bemawi> nizarus: quan tu vois qu'en europe, tu peux accéder via des sites "officiel" à des fichiers avec mention "top secret"
<bemawi> qu'aux states, le mac d'un militaire est "lut" par une femme de ménage qui revend ensuite les infos
<nizarus> tu veux dire que les cons sont partout :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-30
<nizarus> re
<biscraft> re nizarus
<Sopranotunisien> salamou 3alaykom
<biscraft> salem Sopranotunisien
<Sopranotunisien> cava ?
<biscraft> tranquille
<Sopranotunisien> bah je suis venu ici
<Sopranotunisien> je cherche d'aide
<Sopranotunisien> si vous pouvez m'aider
<biscraft> marhbé bik
<biscraft> 3la mana9der oui
<Sopranotunisien> y3aychek
<Sopranotunisien> éna ménich géni f linfo mais nefhem ama Linux ntoch tachén
<Sopranotunisien> n7éb na3mel serveur CCcam
<Sopranotunisien> mais 3andi
<Sopranotunisien> des questions f rassi
<Sopranotunisien> b logique yjou
<Sopranotunisien> ama m na3rech berassmi yjou wela lé
<Sopranotunisien> loool
<biscraft> lol
<biscraft> demandes toujours :p
<Sopranotunisien> lool
<Sopranotunisien> bah je vais bien t'expliké
<Sopranotunisien> éna 3andi serveur CCcam
<Sopranotunisien> netfarrej bih
<Sopranotunisien> w n7éb na3mel serveur CCcam emetteur
<Sopranotunisien> 3la 7séb e serveur elli netfarrej bih
<Sopranotunisien> fhemtni win n7éb nousél bedhabet ?
<biscraft> un peu Sopranotunisien
<biscraft> mais comme je connais rien aux histoires de cccam, recepteur tout ça je pense pas pouvoir t'aider
<biscraft> j'ai même pas de télé chez moi :(
<Sopranotunisien> lool
<Sopranotunisien> bah logiquement ca peut etre ou non ?
<biscraft> c vrai lol
<biscraft> logiquement oui
<Sopranotunisien> ok merci
<biscraft> mais il faut avoir le logiciel pour emettre
<biscraft> non?
<Sopranotunisien> 3ala9al hazzitli el moral
<Sopranotunisien> pour faire le serveur
<biscraft> plutot pour emettre
<Sopranotunisien> il faut avoir un dreambox
<biscraft> oui
<biscraft> et ?
<Sopranotunisien> et une adresse sur no-ip
<biscraft> bien
<Sopranotunisien> w tnajjem zeda b ordinateur
<Sopranotunisien> w linux
<biscraft> sans avoir la dreambox ?
<Sopranotunisien> w adresse no-ip
<Sopranotunisien> c'est quoi une adresse VPS ?
<biscraft> virtual dedicated serveur
<biscraft> une adresse d'un serveur dédié
<biscraft> logiquement
<Sopranotunisien> ca ve dire quoi ?
<biscraft> ma3neha
<Sopranotunisien> une adresse comme le no-ip
<biscraft> si on aprle de la meme chose
<biscraft> un serveur dédié verituel ya3ni 3andek ordinateur
<biscraft> 3amel fih barcha serveuret
<biscraft> et kol serveur 3andou adresse
<biscraft> no-ip par exemple
<biscraft> wala ip
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<biscraft> khater enti ki techri hebergement
<biscraft> fle internet
<biscraft> moch dima kol client ya3tiweh un vrai serveur
<biscraft> sa3at sur la meme machine ils installent bcp de serveurs
<biscraft> fhemtni Sopranotunisien ?
<Sopranotunisien> oui fhemtek
<Sopranotunisien> hiya ashel 7aja éna n7eb njarrebha
<Sopranotunisien> b dreambox
<biscraft> belehi nes2lek haja 3al dreambox Sopranotunisien
<Sopranotunisien> oui vazi
<biscraft> baba 3andou wahda
<biscraft> ki 7el el menu des chaines et yekhtar uen chaine
<biscraft> 3al jnab yatle3 el wa9t et tout et en haut à droite
<biscraft> fama mod created by marwen
<biscraft> haja haka
<biscraft> to93od qlq secondes wtetnaha
<biscraft> ya pas moyen de modifier ça ma3ach nhebou yatle3 el menu eli 3la jnab?
<Sopranotunisien> attend
<Sopranotunisien> inta k t7ot chaine crypté wela ki t7ot ay chaine
<Sopranotunisien> !!
<biscraft> ay chaine
<Sopranotunisien> yatla3lek
<Sopranotunisien> ahhh
<biscraft> oui
<Sopranotunisien> w k t7el e dreambox melloul
<Sopranotunisien> fama taswira tatla3 melloul w ba3ed tetna7a
<Sopranotunisien> !!!
<biscraft> oui
<Sopranotunisien> si !!
<Sopranotunisien> ech feha !!
<biscraft> 9bal kenet feha tunisia sat
<biscraft> tawa wallahi nsit
<Sopranotunisien> ahh ok
<Sopranotunisien> bennesba l taswira hedhika tnajjem tbaddelha kif m t7éb
<Sopranotunisien> ama lo5ra
<Sopranotunisien> k tatla3lek feha created by marwen
<Sopranotunisien> famech m3aha 7aja o5ra
<Sopranotunisien> !!
<biscraft> oui
<biscraft> tahtha el wa9t
<Sopranotunisien> asma3ni asma3no
<biscraft> et el signal
<biscraft> wfazet haka
<biscraft> ama matetla3lek ken ba3d matekhtar chaine
<Sopranotunisien> ye5i k t7ot e chaine wela k t7él e liste des chaines
<Sopranotunisien> !!!!!
<biscraft> to93od 3 secondes mmken
<biscraft> ki nekhtar chaine
<Sopranotunisien> tnajjem tna7éha ma3adech tatla3 jémla
<Sopranotunisien> hedhéka ecm info
<Sopranotunisien> plugin masboub f dream ama rod belek tfas5ou
<Sopranotunisien> fama f réglage
<Sopranotunisien> info chaine 7aja kif hakka
<biscraft> juste ndesactivih?
<biscraft> oui
<Sopranotunisien> oui
<Sopranotunisien> fama delai
<biscraft> ok merci
<biscraft> tfehemna mela
<biscraft> awel manemchi ba7dheh na3tih el 7ess el menu lmokrez hedha
<biscraft> :D
<Sopranotunisien> 7ot 0 seconde
<Sopranotunisien> ye5i el menu wela el fond d'ecran
<Sopranotunisien> lol
<biscraft> menu 3La jnab
<biscraft> kima el fond decran :p
<Sopranotunisien> w k t7ot chaine tabda te5dem
<Sopranotunisien> tab9a wela lé
<Sopranotunisien> !!
<biscraft> tab9a 4 secondes
<biscraft> wtetnaha
<Sopranotunisien> béhhhiiii
<Sopranotunisien> w k t7él liste des chianes tatla3 zeda
<Sopranotunisien> !!
<biscraft> non
<Sopranotunisien> ahh ok
<Sopranotunisien> kif m 9otlek
<Sopranotunisien> ;)
<Sopranotunisien> taw tetna7a
<biscraft> oki :D
<biscraft> merci bcp
<biscraft> walit ena jai besoin d'aide
<biscraft> moch enti :p
<Sopranotunisien> looool
<Sopranotunisien> kol wa7ed w jawou win :p
<biscraft> oui :p
<Sopranotunisien> ta3refech e taswira eli f dream chnowa ?
<biscraft> eli fel demarage?
<Sopranotunisien> gemini wela plijade
<biscraft> ah
<Sopranotunisien> non
<biscraft> aucune idée
<biscraft> el image systeme?
<Sopranotunisien> e taswira  f dreambox yo9sdou beha el patch elli ye5dem bih
<biscraft> ah mana3rafch
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<biscraft> chnoa lfar9
<biscraft> bin gemini et plijade ?
<Sopranotunisien> 3andek l'abonnement mte3ek 3la barra
<Sopranotunisien> kol wa7da w décorha
<Sopranotunisien> wa7da 3andha des plugins 5ir m lo5ra
<biscraft> fhemtek
<Sopranotunisien> w fama elli tetplanta weli lé
<Sopranotunisien> enta w naw3 l'abonnement mte3ek
<biscraft> kenet 3andou wahda tetplanta
<biscraft> mais apres je sais pas chnoa badel hedhi khir jai remarqué
<Sopranotunisien> k yet7al melloul
<Sopranotunisien> tatla3lekech
<Sopranotunisien> taswirét chajra wela G kbira
<Sopranotunisien> ??
<biscraft> 7abs manetdhaker non
<biscraft> plutot ktiba
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<Sopranotunisien> bouk baddelha wa7dou e taswira ?
<biscraft> non
<biscraft> sahbou je pense
<biscraft> el rajel eli jeblou e ldreambox
<Sopranotunisien> ahh ok
<biscraft> khater wfé labonnement
<Sopranotunisien> akid 3andou l'abonnement 3la barra
<Sopranotunisien> ahhh
<biscraft> haz el dreambox wraja3ha
<Sopranotunisien> w 3mal abonnement jdid ?
<biscraft> oui normalement
<biscraft> par contre mana3rach ken 3tah wra9 l'abonnement ou non
<biscraft> kayenou jeblou ken el recepteur
<biscraft> hedheka 3lech ena chekek
<biscraft> en plus fama barcha chainet mayekhdmouch
<Sopranotunisien> ye5i lezem ya3tih awra9 l'abonnement ?!!
<Sopranotunisien> :o
<biscraft> genre canal +
<biscraft> khater erajel ki jé 9otlou na7ih el menu eli hkitlek 3lih
<biscraft> ma3rafch
<biscraft> donc hassitou moch fehem fech ya3mel
<Sopranotunisien> ahh ok
<Sopranotunisien> rak tnajjém tsoblou ech t7eb e dream
<biscraft> et l'abonnement hoa login et mot de pass
<biscraft> akahaw?
<Sopranotunisien> lé
<Sopranotunisien> adresse host
<Sopranotunisien> w port mte3 ou
<biscraft> juste nesta7fedh 3Lihom
<biscraft> et je change ce que je veux
<biscraft> ?
<Sopranotunisien> oui
<biscraft> et si jai bien comrpis
<biscraft> ce sont ladresse et le port
<Sopranotunisien> ama lezmek tet2aked mel abonnement
<biscraft> d'un serveur cccam
<biscraft> ?
<Sopranotunisien> fama anwa3 abonnemenét
<Sopranotunisien> CCcam w Mgcamd w Gbox
<biscraft> cccam hedha
<biscraft> khater ki to93od nezel 3al bouton el zar9a
<biscraft> je me souviens yekteb redemarage cccam
<Sopranotunisien> ahh
<Sopranotunisien> fama Lancer Relancer CCcamd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sopranotunisien> k tenzel 3la e zar9a
<Sopranotunisien> !!
<biscraft> oui
<biscraft> oui
<Sopranotunisien> ahh ok
<Sopranotunisien> hedhika taswira Gémini
<biscraft> behya wala khayba?
<Sopranotunisien> éna wa7ed m nes nakraha
<Sopranotunisien> loooooooooooool
<biscraft> lol
<Sopranotunisien> tetplanta barcha
<biscraft> ena bidi moch 3ajbetni
<Sopranotunisien> w m3a9da
<Sopranotunisien> w dhgila
<biscraft> tawa ma3neha ena ken nheb najem nsoblou
<biscraft> taswira okhra
<biscraft> et je remet el port wel adresse
<biscraft> wyemchi sans prob?
<Sopranotunisien> non
<Sopranotunisien> enti  k t7éb tbadellou e taswira
<Sopranotunisien> t5arrej mennou l 'abonnement
<Sopranotunisien> soit t5arej el fichier kemla
<Sopranotunisien> soit t5arej e serveurét
<biscraft> oui
<Sopranotunisien> 5atér m netswarech moula laobonnement 3ati star wa7ed
<Sopranotunisien> fama des logiciel FTP
<Sopranotunisien> tod5él bihom l dream
<biscraft> oui
<Sopranotunisien> tal9a el fichier
<Sopranotunisien> mte3 l'abonnement
<Sopranotunisien> f l'emplacement Var/etc
<Sopranotunisien> ismha CCcam.cfg
<biscraft> oki
<Sopranotunisien> hedha bennesba l CCcam
<Sopranotunisien> w idha Mgacamd
<Sopranotunisien> tal9aha fichire Newcamd.list
<Sopranotunisien> f l'emplacement Var/keys
<biscraft> wadha7
<Sopranotunisien> w mba3éd falgou e dream
<Sopranotunisien> loool
<biscraft> lool
<biscraft> voila
<biscraft> et fama des serveur gratuit
<biscraft> cccam?
<Sopranotunisien> oui
<Sopranotunisien> mais y9osou
<machour> plop
<biscraft> salut machour
<machour> salut
<biscraft> ya3ni sans abonnement
<biscraft> mais yo9ssou?
<Sopranotunisien> mafhemtekech
<Sopranotunisien> salut machour
<biscraft> les serveur cccam gratuit
<biscraft> najem n7othom fel adresse fel fichier ccam.cfg
<biscraft> ??$
<Sopranotunisien> oui
<Sopranotunisien> w ba3éd moula e serveur y9oshom
<biscraft> par contre ki tabda 7atet el serveur eli tebe3 labonnement
<Sopranotunisien> taksir ras
<biscraft> may9ossech
<biscraft> c ça?
<Sopranotunisien> oui
<biscraft> fhemtek
<biscraft> donc khir
<biscraft> el service payant
<Sopranotunisien> hakkéka techki belli 3ta houlék
<biscraft> c logique
<Sopranotunisien> oui bien sur
<Sopranotunisien> les serveurs gratuit tu les trouve sur des forums et des blogs juste ils sont une publicité
<biscraft> wba3ed youfa l7ob
<biscraft> :p
<Sopranotunisien> ouii lool
<Sopranotunisien> rod belek 3la l'abonnement bark
<biscraft> donc ena juste nbadalou l'image
<biscraft> oui
<Sopranotunisien> tbadelou l'image w ba3éd tab3ethlou l'abonnement
<Sopranotunisien> f l'emplacement elli kén fih
<biscraft> oui
<machour> vous parlez de quoi?
<Sopranotunisien> w trelanci l'emulateur CCcam
<biscraft> ataw nafrah bih
<biscraft> ;)
<Sopranotunisien> tu veut que je te donne une image plijade super
<biscraft> machour, dreambox cccam tout ça
<machour> ah ok
<biscraft> jy connais rien mais Sopranotunisien 9a3ed ifahem fia
<biscraft> ta3mel mziya
<Sopranotunisien> 3andi sur Pc
<Sopranotunisien> kifeh nab3eth helek
<Sopranotunisien> !!
<machour> scp ?
<biscraft> 9adech el taille
<biscraft> mte3ha?
<Sopranotunisien> 4 méga je croi
<biscraft> par mail par exemple
<biscraft> :)
<Sopranotunisien> oui atten n7él lordi lé5ér
<machour> bon ben je retourne a mes ListViews :) ++
<biscraft> machour, Qt ?
<crack3r> machour android?
<biscraft> ta3abtek Sopranotunisien
<machour> android
<biscraft> ah =)
<Sopranotunisien> non pas grave
<machour> je me bat avec des ListViews dans une Gallery, je vais capituler je crois :)
<Sopranotunisien> yé5i ma3andekech skype wela 7aja
<biscraft> 3andi msn
<biscraft> ken theb
<Sopranotunisien> lool
<biscraft> ama nsit bech n'instali
<Sopranotunisien> oui vazi
<biscraft> skyupe 3al linux
<biscraft> :D
<Sopranotunisien> yé5i m faméch skype 3al linux
<biscraft> si bien sur fama
<Sopranotunisien> ok
<biscraft> Sopranotunisien, lezem dima t9oul fama kol chay fi linux sinon yetghachou 3lina ejme3a
<biscraft> surtout crack3r may7ebech :p
<Sopranotunisien> loool ok
<crack3r> mdr biscraft
<biscraft> crack3r, ça était ta journée ?
<crack3r> quoi biscraft ? ^^
<biscraft> lebes 3Lik lyoum crack3r  :p
<crack3r> 7amdoulah ya rabi :) et toi?
<biscraft> hamdullah :)
<biscraft> deja 2h30
<biscraft> :/
<Bird7> Salut
<Bird7> Bonjour
<Bird7> hello
<Bird_> Salut
<Bird_> Bonjours
<Sopranotunisien> salamou 3alaykom
<Houssem> Slm Sopranotunisien
<Sopranotunisien> cava Houssem ?
<Houssem> wéé hmd e toi ?
<Sopranotunisien> oui bien hmd
<wafa1407> salam
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<MaWaLe> ping machour
<machour> plop
<machour> raté :)
<machour> plop plop
<Houssem> ping bemawi crack3r CryGeekTN locobotè4 machour MaWale ubot2 ubntulo1 zied
<Houssem> je voulais savoir si vous avez rencontré des problèmes avec natty ?
<bemawi> (connait pas "natty" donc ne peut pas répondre)
<machour> A quand le sign-in unique sur tous les sites du monde ?
<machour> A chque fois je teste 40 mot de passe
<machour> ou bien faut juste que j'apt-get update mon cerveau
<machour> yop
<jo-zef> slt chwi nouveau ici :)
<machour> vous auriez pas un bel icon-theme avec des icones pour chaque type de fichier ?
<machour> bien venu alors jo :)
<jo-zef> thx :)
<SopranoTunisien> salamou 3alaykom
<jo-zef> wa 3alaykom esalam
<SopranoTunisien> cava tout le monde ?
<Houssem> Bonsoir
<jo-zef> bonsoir
<SaphirusTux> salut à tous
<machour> salut
<machour> quelqu'un fait du android dans le coin ? ptite question sur les listview
<crack3r> machour, moi, mais je suis pas assez tiptop avec les listview ^^
<SaphirusTux> est ce que vous avez déjà installé la 11.04 ?
<machour> j'essaye de changer l'icone de mon item quand je click dessus
<machour> (je fais un explorer, l'item est un folder, je veux afficher un folder ouvert)
<machour> SaphirusTux: yep
<machour> suis perdu dans unity ^^
<crack3r> machour, setVisibility() ?
<machour> sur quoi ? /:
<crack3r> sur l'icone
<machour> mon listitem contient une ImageView et un TextView, j'ai besoin de changer le drawable de l'icone carrement
<crack3r> dans ton xml, tu surplace 2 ImageView, le pemier contenant le dossier fermé, le 2eme dossier ouvert, par defaut le 1 affiché, onclick tu change son visibility a 4
<machour> je vois .. ca me semble assez gruik gruik quand meme :))
<crack3r> pour le hider
<machour> there must be a better way
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-01
<crack3r> t'as essayé de changer son res?
<machour> yep : ((ImageView) listItem.findViewById(R.id.icon)).setImageResource(R.drawable.folder_open);
<machour> et un invalidate() dans la foulée, que dale
<crack3r> listItem c'est le layout de l'item?
<machour> public void onItemClick(AdapterView<?> listView, View listItem, int pos, long arg3) {
<machour> c'est l'arg passé dans l'event
<machour> un LinearLayout pour le coup
<crack3r> ok
<machour> et eclipse qui freeze sur l'autocompletion .. vais me ptit suissider
<crack3r> mon eclipse ne fait pas l'autocompletion XD
<machour> je te comprend :D
<machour> c peut etre mon adapter qui redraw le folder fermé quand j'invalidate
<machour> c'est exactement ca .. le ptit enfoiré :)
<SaphirusTux> moi j'ai installé la 11.04 pendant quelques heures et je l'ai remplacé par une debian. mais je vais la reinstallé sur mon portable
<SaphirusTux> la 11.04 tu l'as testé en 32 ou 64 bits ?
<machour> putain
<machour> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2011/05/01/97001-20110501FILWWW00001-libye-un-fils-de-kadhafi-tue-lors-d-une-frappe-de-l-otan.php
<machour> confirmé ?
<SopranoTunisien> salut
<SopranoTunisien> quelqu'un peut m'aider !!!
<crack3r> SopranoTunisien, oui, pose directement ta question
<SopranoTunisien> je veut faire un host sut dyndns
<SopranoTunisien> j'arrive pas a l'activer
<SopranoTunisien> !!!
<crack3r> precise
<crack3r> SopranoTunisien, http://mexpolk.wordpress.com/2008/01/29/ubuntu-gutsy-dyndns-client-setup/
<SopranoTunisien> pout que tu peut mieux comprendre
<SopranoTunisien> maisntenant j'utilise windows
<SopranoTunisien> et depuis hier
<SopranoTunisien> j'essaie de faire un serveur CCcam avec mon dreambox
<SopranoTunisien> est ce que tu m'as bien compris ?
<crack3r> ton probleme c'est avec dydns ou CCcam et dreambox?
<SopranoTunisien> sayé mainetnant j'ai activé le host
<SopranoTunisien> et mon probléme c'est comment faire le serveur CCcam ?
<crack3r> t'as installé et configuré le client dydns?
<SopranoTunisien> non
<SopranoTunisien> je veut pas le configurer sur le Pc
<SopranoTunisien> je veut le faire sur le dreambox
<SopranoTunisien> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:RakNc8FB2IcJ:www.sat-universe.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D116981+how+to+make+a+ccam+server&cd=1&hl=fr&ct=clnk&gl=fr&source=www.google.fr
<SopranoTunisien> jette un oeil ici
<SopranoTunisien> tu va comprendre ce que je suis en train de faire
<SopranoTunisien> je suis arrivé a ouvrir mon port
<SopranoTunisien> et puis je me suis bloqué
<SopranoTunisien> ce qu'il raconte a propos de Inadyn
<SopranoTunisien> c'est un plugin dans le dreambox
<SopranoTunisien> j'ai pas arrivé a le configurer
<SopranoTunisien> je met koi dedant
<SopranoTunisien> regarde l'mage de plugin
<SopranoTunisien> http://www.fadaeyat.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3608&stc=1&d=1240083937
<crack3r> SopranoTunisien, je peux pas aider, c'est mal expliqué et ca date de 2006
<SopranoTunisien> oui je sais
<crack3r> et dreambox c'est pas mon truc
<SopranoTunisien> ok
<crack3r> pose ton probleme dans le forum
<SopranoTunisien> stp
<SopranoTunisien> regarde dans ce forum
<SopranoTunisien> ce qu'il dit
<SopranoTunisien> http://www.fadaeyat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5496
<SopranoTunisien> pour le configurer
<SopranoTunisien> il est écrit en arabe j'ai pas bien compris
<SopranoTunisien> c'est quoi يانات الايبي الاسمي ?
<crack3r> SopranoTunisien, c'est le nom de domaine, par exp SopranoTunisien.dydns.org
<SopranoTunisien> ahh ok
<SopranoTunisien> merci pour l'info
<crack3r> slimTN, une idée?
<slimTN> re a propos quoi ?
<slimTN> dsl SopranoTunisien  mouch domaini zéda
<slimTN> chouf m3a alfsa-storm (kén connecta :D )
<SopranoTunisien> ok merci slimTN pas grave
<SopranoTunisien> bne nuit tout le monde
<slimTN> nite
<slimTN> nite all :)
<machour> salut
<SopranoTunisien> salamou 3alaykom
<SopranoTunisien> salamou 3alaykom
<machour> salut
<SalahGo> Salut tlm
<SalahGo> une idée sur le probleme de Skype et ALSA?
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  c'est quoi ton souci
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, une amie a installé Skype, il a buggé, quand elle a redemarré, plus de Son, aucun periph son detecté
<SalahGo> même en désinstallant skype, réinstallant alsa-utils, rien
<MaWaLe> personnellement c'est la première fois que j'entends parler d'un tel problème
<MaWaLe> version Ubuntu + version skype ?
<MaWaLe> normalement skype ne peut pas supprimer le module de la carte son déjà installé
<MaWaLe> mais bon on va essayer de voir
<SalahGo> skype 2.2 beta, ubuntu 11.04
<SalahGo> en tout, on reinstalle alsa en entier?!
<MaWaLe> tu l'as désinstallé?
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  ton amie a installé skype depuis les dépôts ou bien en téléchargeant le package?
<SalahGo> en telechargeant le package je pense
<SalahGo> enfin, oui
<MaWaLe> pourquoi ??? il suffit d'activer les dépôts commerciaux et skype est disponible dans la logithèque
<MaWaLe> et ainsi l'installateur (quel que soit ton préféré) gérera les dépendance
<MaWaLe> parce qu'il y a des lib a installer (genre libqt4-core et libqt4-dbus)
<MaWaLe> avant de passer par l'installation de package de façon manuelle il faut s'assurer s'ils n'existent pas dans les dépôts officiels
<MaWaLe> parce que les packages qui existent dans les dépôts sont orientés et testés pour Ubuntu et gèrent automatiquement les dépendances
<SalahGo> oui, mais elle débute sur ubuntu
<SalahGo> donc, elle y va à son rythme
<SalahGo> mais bon, je lui ai proposé de désinstaller asla entierement
<MaWaLe> je sais :) mais je te disais ça à toi ;)
<SalahGo> et de le réinstaller
<MaWaLe> tu es sensée l'assister non ;)
<SalahGo> bah, je pensais que c'était un ptit détail :p
<SalahGo> déjà qu'elle galere avec unity...
<MaWaLe> pas de problème mon ami : en tout cas
<MaWaLe> je pense qu'elle fera mieux de désinstaller entièrement Skype (option purge)
<SalahGo> hmm
<MaWaLe> ensuite une réinstallation par défaut de alsa
<SalahGo> c quoi le nom du paquet déjà?!
<SalahGo> skype slmt?
<MaWaLe> et ensuite installation de skype à partir des dépôts officiels ;)
<SalahGo> sudo apt-get --purge remove skype?!
<MaWaLe> il suffit de voir le nom de fichier qu'elle a téléchargé ;)
<SalahGo> bon, bah ça marche avec la commande que je lui ai donné ^^
<MaWaLe> elle est à côté là?
<SalahGo> non
<SalahGo> en suisse...
<MaWaLe> lol good
<MaWaLe> mais au moins elle est online avec toi pour qu'on puisse tester?
<SalahGo> elle travaille au CERN, et Ubuntu leur est consillé :p
<SalahGo> oui oui
<MaWaLe> okay
<SalahGo> je lui donne les commandes déjà
<MaWaLe> j'espère qu'un jour en aura de telles recommandations chez nous :)
<MaWaLe> s/en/on
<SalahGo> bah, elle aime bien, sauf le coté son...
<MaWaLe> essaye la procédure que je t'ai dit et j'espère que nous n'aurons pas à essayer autre chose après ;)
<MaWaLe> brb
<SalahGo> bah c'est ce que j'ai fait
<SalahGo> on passe à: sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<MaWaLe> n'oublie pas pulseausio
<MaWaLe> s/pulseausio/pulseaudio
<SalahGo> hmm
<SalahGo> ok
<SalahGo> c'est tout?
<SalahGo> difficile de retenir tous les paquets :/
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi machour MaWaLe SalahGo slimTN  zied
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<MaWaLe> salut Goldenscorp
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  du nouveau?
<Goldenscorp> ahla MaWaLe
<Goldenscorp> ca va 5ouya
<Goldenscorp>  ach 3andik ijdid ?
<MaWaLe> Goldenscorp:  7amdoullah, héni, je récupère
<Goldenscorp> :)
<SalahGo> Re
<SalahGo> Salut Goldenscorp
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, rien du tout
<SalahGo> tout reinstallé, rien...
<SalahGo> mais bon, on essaiera encore une fois plus tard
<SalahGo> je vais voir les forums & les rapports de bugs
<SalahGo> sur ce, je vous laisse! ^^
<SalahGo> Tschuss tout le monde!
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-23
<elacheche_anis> neo31, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/ubuntu-1210-codename-announced-quantal.html
<neo31> ok
<elacheche_anis> 12.10 code name :D
<neo31> gotcha :)
<neo31> dev cycle yabda tawa 3ad saye :)
<neo31> lol bizar
<elacheche_anis> yep
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> il sera pour le 18/10/12
<neo31> thx 4rin
<neo31> gut
<neo31> thx 4 sharing*
<elacheche_anis> yw
<neo31> tayach depo mate stp
<neo31> brb je demarre sur lxde
<elacheche_anis> neo31, http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu
<neo31> resend pls elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu
<neo31> thx
<elacheche_anis> yw neo31
<neo31> elacheche_anis 9adech yo93od install, tu te rappel pas de la taille de l'environnement complet mate ?
<elacheche_anis> no idea.. nikhdim 3Lih min décembre..
<neo31> ouki
<neo31> madhabia ndawarha awesome
<neo31> ama 7assou lezmou chwaya wa9t bach el we7id ymetrizih
<neo31> c juste un WM et pas un environnement
<neo31> elacheche_anis ma choftich nizarus sur irc layamet hedhi ?
<elacheche_anis> nope neo31 :/
<neo31> hum ok thx
<elacheche_anis> awasome lézmou wa9it béch traka7lou config 3la kifik
<neo31> we
<neo31> c ca
<neo31> cha9lela
<neo31> heni dawarthha lxde ila an ya2tia ma you5alifou dhalika
<neo31> ama awesome fel barnemij
<neo31> 3jibni 5fif barcha
<elacheche_anis> oui de même pour awesome.. MATE khir min lxde
<neo31> hum
<neo31> i'll try it and give ya my feedback
<elacheche_anis> ok
<neo31> haya n5allik tawa
<neo31> c ya
<elacheche_anis> ++
<DelphiWorld> Bon soir
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :P
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis, Tux-Tn, neo31: https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/news/sarkozy-administration-open-source-spending-grows-30-percent-annually
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ou est tu ?
<bmoez1> satul
<nizarus> lu
<bmoez1> nizarus: savez vous un document de comparaison complete d'ubuntu (linux) et windows; historiquement(la nessaince des deux OS,...), techniquement(de tous les cotés) ,philosophye,...
<nizarus> un document qui regroupe tout ça non, mais tu peux trouver partout des document qui parlent de quelques aspects de ce que u cherche
<nizarus> il suffit de faire une recherche approfondie :)
<bmoez1> mais pas toujours detaillés  et ils sont d'une seul point de vue (avec win ou linux) par ex dans les virus ils parlent des virus de win seuls ou seulement de Linux (meme qui sont tres peu: rares :) ) et de meme façon pour le reste :(
<DelphiWorld> salut nizarus ;)
<DelphiWorld> wissem: :P
<nizarus> salut DelphiWorld
<wissem> hello DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-24
<aminosamigos> Slt :)
<aminosamigos> elacheche_anis:  cv ?
<elacheche_anis> ahla aminosamigos :) hmd, et toi..
<elacheche_anis> ?
<aminosamigos> wlh hamdulh :)
<aminosamigos> privé ?
<fak_her> 7ogra de la part de google :(
<fak_her> hihihi
<elacheche_anis> chbik fak_her
<fak_her> salut
<fak_her> google drive vient de sortir
<bmoez> salut, qui a ubuntu 11.10 avec playonlinux installé? , je veux connaitre si "3ds max 9.x" est inclu dans la liste des apps windows de playonlinux ou non
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-25
<Fanen> Bonjour
<ounis> ahla Fanen
<elacheche_anis> DJ-KandY, :) welcome :)
<DJ-KandY> Anis :D ahlan
<DJ-KandY> go privé :)
<kimo> ping elacheche_anis
<DJ-KandY> salut tout le monde :)
<DJ-KandY> chkoun mechi lel express event ce dimanche ?
<Tux-Tn> DJ-KandY, express event?
<Tux-Tn> c'est quoi ça?
<DJ-KandY> https://www.facebook.com/events/171060043017557/
<Tux-Tn> ah tu parle de rms en tunisie x)
<DJ-KandY> oui :)
<Tux-Tn> je fais plus au moins partie des organisateurs :D
<Tux-Tn> donc on se verra surement la bas si tu viens
<DJ-KandY> lol ! aya behi mela net9ablou 8adi ?
<DJ-KandY> LoL esperant bien :)
<DJ-KandY> viens privé si tu veu
<Tux-Tn> bon y'aura 500 personnes donc on a pas beaucoup de chances de se croiser
<amine_ja> salemou 3alaykom
<Tux-Tn> salam amine_ja
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, tu vas voir RMS mercredi?
<elacheche_anis> ahah hay 7éfla fil irc :D
<elacheche_anis> Salut @ *
<DJ-KandY> amine_ja,  ahlaaan :)
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, je sais pas.. ça dépend barcha 7kéyét :/
<Tux-Tn> ca depend ken mayrawa7ch 9bal :D
<Tux-Tn> fisa3 mayetghachech
<Tux-Tn> ou ken tra ce qu'il aime et aime pas
<Tux-Tn> il veut une temperature de 22C max :D
<DJ-KandY> hahahaha ! 3andou 3leh yetcharet :p
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, 9rit mail
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhh... oui yitcharrat barcha :/ X)
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, enti ma9ritouch a 3heure du mat :D
<Tux-Tn> nhar li be3thou
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Tux-Tn> bel dmou3 nadh7ek
<Tux-Tn> 9awemt eldar
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> Il sera à Habib Bourguiba le 1er ou pas??!! X)
<Tux-Tn> je sais pas
<Tux-Tn> enlawjou 3ala sécurité
<Tux-Tn> bech yescoritweh
<DJ-KandY> Tux-Tn, t7eb je m'occupe be7keyet el securité ? nab3ethlek des num ?
<DJ-KandY> walla c'est bon ,?
<Tux-Tn> te5dem portier ? :D
<DJ-KandY> LOL ! mouch ena :p mais 3andi des portiers nhezhom ki nemchi ne5dem sahriyet :p
<Tux-Tn> sar enti Dj 7a9ani x')
<DJ-KandY> ha3 ha3 ha3 3:) ey ne5dem des soirées ( 3leh el 7ogra brabbi :( ? )
<Tux-Tn> ti lé moch 7ogra
<Tux-Tn> ama fi beli just nickname DJ
<Tux-Tn> ma jech eli mo5i eli enti tmixi
<DJ-KandY> :D
<DJ-KandY> nevermind ;)
 * elacheche_anis is going home..
<elacheche_anis> ++ @ *
<amine_ja> ya jmé3a ki utilise miro ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-26
<amine_ja> salemou 3alaykom
<elacheche_anis> neo31, :D
<elacheche_anis> what's up dude
<neo31> mar7bi :p
<elacheche_anis> ça va!!!
<neo31> just upgraded to 12.04
<neo31> it took a long time on my atom cpu
<neo31> we ca va
<neo31> et toi ?
<neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<elacheche_anis> bikri fil groupe FB jit mich nich3il fik.. jit mich in9ollik for 3lina mil flood w intouma inhar kémil ta"imlou fi partage mté3 lien bark :p ba3déch 9olt neo31 mté3na ha3 ha3 :p
<elacheche_anis> je fait pas maintenant l'upgrade.. je dois faire ça pendant le week end ;) ;D
<neo31> lol
<neo31> hhh
<neo31> ti normal ich3il kelli eni chedid fb nhar kemil
<neo31> ti d5alt bedhima bach n7ott lien ki tal3itli upgrade
<neo31> ok raka7 jawek fel weekend mela
<elacheche_anis> mais j'ai déjà télécharger les iso Desktop, Alternate, Server et alternate Lubuntu, tous en amd46 et X86 :D :D
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh
<neo31> lool
<neo31> 9adech 3andik connexion fel 5idma ?
<elacheche_anis> barcha hhhhhh... 20Mb/s w zid download 3maltou torrent(les serveur ubuntu ilkol down).. un iso prend 5 min de download :) :D
<elacheche_anis> en plus nist7a9ohom fil khidma alors c'est pas affaire perso.. ;) :D
<neo31> gut
<neo31> ok i c
<elacheche_anis> neo31, 9allik itta7foun a3tini mabrouk BAC Sport :p
<neo31> looool
<neo31> eni elli3 addit bac sport walla houwa
<neo31> 9ollou stanna anj7ilna barka w taw nhidd ne5ouhom elkoll m3a b3adhhom
<neo31> heni n7assal fihom
<neo31> el bac sport wel bac blanc wel bac noir
<neo31> :p
<neo31> w ken nja7 principale bach ya3tini double mabrouk rahou
<neo31> 9ollou bach yabda fibeli
<neo31> (bel interiss el principal)
<elacheche_anis> loooooool... mriguil :D ija w to5ou triple mouch double :D
<neo31> hhh mri9il :)
<neo31> w 9ollou yna9ass chwaya mel stress
<neo31> fassarlou elli el bac 7keya fergha
<neo31> surement mouch bach ysadd9ik mais essaye kan mm
<elacheche_anis> looooool... haka féch na3mal 7atta eni
<fak_her> bonsoir anis
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-27
<fakher> salut !!!
<ounis> ahla fakher
<fakher> ahla ounis
<fakher> j'ai un problème
<fakher> j'ai un installé 12.04 via cd
<fakher> après l'instalation et le redémarage
<Tux-Tn> fakher, quel est le problème directement?
<fakher> ubuntu m'a demandé des mises à jour
<fakher> après un redémarrage et ce bloque sur l'animation
<fakher> :(
<Tux-Tn> normalement il a mis à jour le kernel (update d'aujourd'hui)
<Tux-Tn> fakher, dans le menu grub choisis le noyau avant celui que t'as
<Tux-Tn> ça doit être le 3.2.0-23
<Tux-Tn> si ça marche avec celui là revient ici
<Tux-Tn> je te donnerai les étapes pour réinstaller le nouveau
<ounis> fakher essaye "ctrl + alt + jgiyn"
<fakher> ou ça ?
<Tux-Tn> ounis, un ami à eu le même problème ce matin ;)
<fakher> j'ai pas installé les mises à jours cette fois
<fakher> j'installe ?
<Tux-Tn> fakher, t'as réinstallé ubuntu à partir du cd ?
<fakher> oui
<Tux-Tn> je vois et t'as cherché si ton bug était signalé?
<fakher> non
<fakher> alors qu'est ce que je fais j'installe les mises à jour ? vous voulez que je vous fasse un imprim ecran de ce que ubuntu me propose à installé ?
<fakher> ping tux-tn
<Tux-Tn> fakher, ne le fais pas si ça marche pas
<Tux-Tn> faudra trouver la source du problème avant
<fakher> les 'mises à jour recomandées' sont activé par defaut normalement ?
<Tux-Tn> il les installe pas automatiquement
<fakher> attends svp je vous fai un imprim de la fenetre
<Tux-Tn> ok
<fakher> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4806/capturedu20120427170603.png
<fakher> vous pensez quoi ?
<Tux-Tn> image blocked chez moi
<fakher> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/capturedu20120427170603.png/ et ce lien ?
<Tux-Tn> c'est bon
<Tux-Tn> fakher, il y avait un message d'erreur lors de l'installation de la mise à joru?
<Tux-Tn> jour*
<fakher> non
<fakher> j'ai installé via le cd et réinstaller plusieurs fois et toujours le meme problème
<Tux-Tn> ne fais pas la mise à jour
<Tux-Tn> en attendant de trouver la cause du problème
<Tux-Tn> signale ton bug sur launchpad aussi
<fakher> ok
<Tux-Tn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+filebug
<DelphiWorld> ou est Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> ici
<DelphiWorld> sava Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> bien bien
<Tux-Tn> et toi DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: bien oci;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: je ponce que je vous blocké wikipedia chez moi tout les nuis;)
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: j'aime la géographie
<DelphiWorld> par example maintenan je suis entrain de surfé
<DelphiWorld> péyé par péyé
<DelphiWorld> démaran par l'algérie et je suis a zimbabwe
<fak_her> bonsoir everyone
<DelphiWorld> Good night
<DelphiWorld> a plus Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-28
<ALAYA> Salam @ tlm
<ALAYA> Testing AndChat from my Android
<ALAYA> back for test
<ALAYA> salam
<ALAYA> eon01, wissem, Tux-Tn:please, what is the hacker space tn room name on free node
<ALAYA> Testing hackerspacetn
<ALAYA> But was wrong
<ALAYA> (Find my self alone :-P )
<wissem> ALAYA: it's #hackerspace.tn
<ALAYA> Thx wissem
<wissem> :)
<ALAYA> Are coming tomorrow ?
<wissem> hell yeah :D
<wissem> RMS est l'un des mes idoles
<wissem> you?
 * ALAYA 3g Tunisie Telecom. When my phone change from 3g to edge I'm disconnected 
<ALAYA> Rms est un symbole
<ALAYA> Mais mon idole dans le domaine de libre sont Mark
<ALAYA> Puis linus
<ALAYA> Rms est un extrémiste en ce qui concerne le libre
<Tux-Tn> wissem, RMS is here :)
<wissem> Tux-Tn: winn?
<DJ-KandY> \o/
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-29
<elacheche_anis> Salam @ * :D
<Goldenscorp_> bsr elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir 3arfi :D
<Goldenscorp_> LOL inti 3aefi
<elacheche_anis> hhhhh.. ih 7atta éni OP :p :p :p
 * bemawi souhait bonne nuit aux couches très top
<elacheche_anis> bemawi, :D
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<elacheche_anis> Achra9atil anouar geekette86 :D :D
<geekette86> xD
<geekette86> elacheche_anis,
<HaRDi> xD
<HaRDi> ahlann
<Tux-Tn> ohai
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> ping Neo31
<Goldenscorp> ca va ,
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Neo31> pong Goldenscorp
<Neo31> we ca roule
<Neo31> et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Goldenscorp> ;)
<Neo31> gut
<geekette86> so what you think about 12.04
<Goldenscorp> null
<geekette86> why???
<geekette86> pourquoi?
<geekette86> Goldenscorp,
<geekette86> !!
<Goldenscorp> pb usb
<Neo31> it's not bad
<Goldenscorp> french Neo31
<Goldenscorp> plz
<geekette86> bon j'ai vu bcp c pb ds les forum d'ubuntu
<Neo31> 9tlik mouch 5ayeb 12.04 ca marche. pour mon cas g pas trouver de problemes avec l'USB
<Goldenscorp> aloo Neo31 geekette86
<Neo31> pong Goldenscorp
<elacheche_anis> Nous avons un "flood" des demandes d'ajout dans notre groupe FB X)
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> 7aja heyla :p
<geekette86> oui j'ai remarqué ça
<geekette86> xD
<geekette86> nice
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> ping geekette86
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-22
<guest1> slt j'ai un probleme avec le libre office sous UBUNTU13.04
<guest1> il ne veut meme po s'ouvrir
<guest1> est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider???
<guest0> slm
<guest0> cc
<guest0> slm
<guest0> sl
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-23
<guest2> slm
<bemawi> pas de pm guest2
<bemawi> (pm message privé)
<bemawi> guest2: si tu as une question, pose là ici :)
<guest2> probleme : la configuration de freeradius n'est pas exécuté sous ubuntu
<bemawi> navré; c'est la réponse est hors de ma porté :'(
<bemawi> guest2: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/coovachilli#installation_et_configuration_du_serveur_radius tu as vu ça ?
<guest2> oui mai fichier verfication d'un serveur freeradius pas exutable
<bemawi> cherche du côte chmod u+x
<bemawi> (peut-être)
<guest2> est ce que obliger fait cet commande ou nn
<guest2> sudo /etc/init.d/freeradius stop
<bemawi> guest2: je ne sais pas, je ne connais pas freeradius :(
<guest2> merci  pour aide
<bemawi> guest2: attends ce soir pour reposer ta question
<bemawi> il y aura des tunisiens (pour parler en arabe ;) et plus facilement  ET peut-être quelqu'un qui pourra t'aider
<guest2> oui
<guest2> tounsia
<guest2> men janoub tounsi
 * bemawi est un français à qui on a demandé de venir ici pour faire acte de présence (et aider si possible)
<guest2> ok merci
<guest7> slm
<bemawi> guest7: aka guest2 ? ou nouveau guest ?
<guest0> Hello everybody
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-25
<Fanen> bsr
<guest0> salutt
<guest0> j'ai un probléme les amies ! la avec mon ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> salut guest0 , khaled?
<guest0> oui
<elacheche_anis> c'est quoi ton problème?
<elacheche_anis> ping guest0 t'es encore là?
<guest0> j'ai un message dans la bare j'arive pas a fair la mis ajour ! pour fair la mis aniveau
<guest0> j'ai envoié par mail la photo ou la capture d'écrand
<guest0> qui décri le probléme
<guest0> et merci
<elacheche_anis> ouvre le termina et execute → sudo do-release-upgrade
<guest0> sa fait quoi cette command !
<elacheche_anis> elle fait la mise à niveau vers la nouvelle version
<guest0> ah ok
<guest0> att
<guest0> une question comment ta eu ton badge d'ubuntu ?!
<elacheche_anis> lequel?
<guest0> de de venir mombre d'ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> ?
<guest0> au maroc terme un connu ! j'ai un compte pro office 365  " étudian informatique " #MS mé moi je suis anti #MS u_0 j'aime ubuntu ou open source an générale u_0 , merci pour vautre temps mes je pense que la premier command marche att
<elacheche_anis> guest0, t'es marocain??
<guest0> oui
<guest0> pourquoi ?
<elacheche_anis> welcome.. Y a un LoCo Ubuntu-MA tu peux être active à la communauté marocaine :) un instant je te passe les coordonnées :)
<elacheche_anis> guest0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MoroccanTeam y a aussi la channel #ubuntu-ma ← Double clique pour y accéder..
<guest0> j'ai réglé le probléme avec cette command  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<guest0> il fait quoi :
<elacheche_anis> elle supprime le contenu du dossier lists
<guest0> merci pour le lien il ya pas des coneversations comme celle la dans le lien que tuma donnée !
<guest0> il contien quoi ce dosier ! dossier lists
<elacheche_anis> il contient les clés GPG → http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard
<elacheche_anis> Désolé guest0 je dois y aller.. @++
<guest0> merci j'ai bien aimé de paler avec vous merci pour vautre temps
<guest0> et merci ubuntu
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-26
<guest5> my first IRC chat :D
<guest5> nobody home!
<guest5> best experience ever! it changed my life
<guest5> adios
<sarhane> luu , je trove pas le gestinner de espace de travail ! comment je peut récupéré ! et merci
<sarhane> j'ai trouvé la solution mrc
<capou> is any body here ?
<capou> is any body here?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-27
<capoutcha> assalamou 3alaikom
<capoutcha> Hello is any body here ?
<capoutcha> is any one here ?
<capoutcha> salam ?
<DevilBoy> c'est tjr mort ici ?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-21
<elacheche> GM :)
<SalahMessaoud> GM elacheche
<nabdev> Bj
<elacheche> what's up guys? r3zguin0 zaritna il barka :p
<r3zguin0> elacheche, hello
<r3zguin0> dima connecti a l'irc
<r3zguin0> mokther winty ra9ed :P
<r3zguin0> deja dima fil cakephp channel nis2el :P
<elacheche> r3zguin0, 9oul tispami mouch tas2al :p
<r3zguin0> hhhh lé hédhika fi arch :p elacheche
<r3zguin0> éma community mta3'hom yasser béhia ;)
<r3zguin0> davlefou, hello
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> nabdev, welcome to the channel :)
<nabdev> elacheche > :)
<r3zguin0> welcome nabdev
<nabdev> r3zguin0 > :)
<r3zguin0> nabdev, you connected once to geeks-tn?
<r3zguin0> i remember this name
<nabdev> some time
<r3zguin0> crack3r friend? nabdev
<nabdev> no , i don't know him
<r3zguin0> k
<r3zguin0> SalahMessaoud, hello nigga
<elacheche> r3zguin0, is a racist x)
<r3zguin0> dfq xD
<r3zguin0> no offense salah
<davlefou> r3zguin0, bonjour,
<davlefou> r3zguin0, peut on t'aider?
<SalahMessaoud> r3zguin0, :D Yoo
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-23
<elacheche> GM
<davlefou> elacheche, lu,
<Dyolf77> Hello !
<elacheche> Hey Dyolf77 :D
<Dyolf77> Hello elacheche :D
<elacheche> :) Welcome to the irc channel :)
<Dyolf77> Ça fait au moins 13 ans que je n'ai pas utilisé irc, j'ai perdu un peu les commandes :)
<Dyolf77> @elacheche tu peux m'aider sur un truc sur irc ?
<elacheche> Oui biensur  :) :)
<Dyolf77> Merci, je viens de créer #wikimedia-tn et je en sais apas comment « administrer » le channel
<Dyolf77> Qu'est ce que je dois faire après son enregistrement ?
<elacheche> utilise /msg ChanServ OP #wikimedia-tn Dyolf77 pour devenir l'OP
<Dyolf77> Merci @elacheche :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, why FF is hogging a lot of memory just with 4 tabs
<SalahMessaoud> htop saying it is taking 25 % of the CPU
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, use Chromium :D
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, o.O I got chromium but I need FF as well :)
<elacheche> :D You need to ask FF Devs about that :p I think that there is a bug somewhere.. BTW for FF, chromium & Google Chrome, every Tab is a single process that uses CPU and RAM.. If you have 20 Tabs so you have 20 Browser running and easting your RAM
#ubuntu-tn 2015-04-20
<manels> slt
<elacheche_anis> Salut manels :)
<manels> j’espère que vous allez tous bien :)
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> Am OK thx :) So what do oyu need to know?
<elacheche_anis> eof
<manels> je voulais savoir concernant le plan de la journée et les participants ?
<manels> c'est encore en cour de préparation ou c'est bon ?
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> Pour le plan.. Si t'es d'accord sur les sujets que j'ai proposé dans la wiki alors c'est bon.. Pour les detailles j'ai pas des detailles, dès que l'event sera pour le 16 mai alors on a le temps pour avoir des bon scenarios pour novices :)
<elacheche_anis> On a pas fait les deux derniers workshops avant, mais avec mon expérience professionnel, ainsi que l'expérience de the_illisionist nous pourrons créer un bon atelier..
<elacheche_anis> Si t'es d'accord je vais essayer de préparer les scenrarios asap, pour qu'on peut dégager nos besoin hardware
<elacheche_anis> EOF
<elacheche_anis> manels, t'es encore là?
<manels> d'accord
<elacheche_anis> OK..
<manels> c'est just une question administrative je doit préparer l'affiche d'avance du coup il faut que je précise le contenue
<manels> ;)
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> manels, l'affiche c'est notre affaire aussi :)
<manels> D'accord , donc il me faudra l'affiche
<elacheche_anis> sauf si t'as des artistes qui peut préparer quelque chose en utilisant des logiciels libre → GIMP, Inkscape ou krita
<manels> looool, notre limite c'est le ppt malheureusement :(
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> OK alors.. :)
<elacheche_anis> manels, je pense qu'on doit créer un time line pour ne pas avoir des points flou..
<elacheche_anis> Il nous reste presque 4 semaines.. Donnons un deadline pour tout les tâches.. qu'est ce que tu pense?
<manels> il me faudra l'affiche le plutôt possible pour l'administration
<elacheche_anis> Un deadline d'une semaine pour l'affiche c'est OK?
<manels> ok
<elacheche_anis> Bien.. Pour les scenarios, un deadline de 2 semaines c'est bon je pense, après les deux semaines on va demander le besoin hardware de chez iset
<manels> oui j'allais proposé la même chose
<elacheche_anis> bien, quoi d'autre?
<manels> je pense c'est bon dés que vous préparé les scénarios on discutera s'il ya autre chose
<elacheche_anis> D'accord, pour les participants.. je dois savoir deux choses, le deadline de la liste le max des personnes que iset peut prendre en charge :)
<elacheche_anis> Ah! Aussi comment ISET va prendre en charge le transport..
<elacheche_anis> manels, !
<manels> la liste max je dois la vérifié avec le directeur et je dois disposé de l'affiche aussi
<manels> désolé pour le retard
<elacheche_anis> manels, tu m'explique STP tu veux dire quoi avec "verifier"?
<manels> c'est lui qui peux me donner le nombre qu'il peux prendre en charge
<elacheche_anis> Ah ok! Désolé, j'ai pensé que tu parle des personnes x) juste pour infos, les membres peuvent être des étudiant ou même des eleves, avant nous avons eu des conférenciers à l'age de 18 ans ou moins :)
<elacheche_anis> Oui j'attend la confirmation du nombre + la méthode de la prise en charge, il faut noter qu'on est PAS une association, nous somme une communauté des benevoles :)
<manels> d'accord :)
<elacheche_anis> bien :) D'autre chose?
<manels> non c bon pour moi :)
<elacheche_anis> OK alors :) merci :)
<elacheche_anis> Je vais partage ces infos sur la ML asap.. :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-04-23
<ubuntiste-msakni> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-26
<elacheche> Morning! :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-27
<unknown___> hi people who is here ', it's my first time here
<pavlushka> yes
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-29
<hassoon> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-24
<praisethemoon> good day o/
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonsoir!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-25
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<davlefou> Bonjour elacheche
<davlefou> Bonjour elacheche & nzoueidi
<davlefou> Lundi soir, j'ai été cambriolé! Argent, carnet des chiennes, smartphone et Cb!
<elacheche> Oops!
<elacheche> La maison?
<davlefou> Oui,
<elacheche> OOps :/ Les chiennes n'ont rien faire! J'éspére que t'as pas perdu grand chose :/
<davlefou> Les chiennes étaient en balade avec moi!
<davlefou> Entre la douane, l'administration et l'insécurité.... c'est dur la vie!
<praisethemoon> oh la la :( t'était partis pour combien de temps?
<davlefou> 1/2 heures max!
<davlefou> Heureusement, ils n'ont pas pris le passport!
<elacheche> heureusement
<praisethemoon> davlefou, tu sort en balade avec les chiens; la même heure chaque jour?
<davlefou> praisethemoon, pas trop le choix, je dois attendre que les moutons soir parti!
<davlefou> Et vue que la douane a saisi ma voiture, difficile d'aller me balade en journée!
<Dro> hey
<elacheche> o/
<Dro> elacheche, kayfa l7al
<elacheche> Good :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-26
<elacheche> Dro nzoueidi: Check https://www.xn--80ak6aa92e.com/ & https://xn--twttr-7raz.com/about :D
<u-la-la> [ Hey there! ] - https://www.xn--80ak6aa92e.com
<u-la-la> [ xn--twttr-7raz.com - Twìttèr ] - https://xn--twttr-7raz.com
<Dro> lol nice!
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> FIY  → http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/04/23/ubuntu-membership-board-call-for-nominations-5/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Fridge | Ubuntu Membership Board call for nominations ] - http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<Dro> elacheche, a ubuntu member can just make contributions on IRC ? or must make more contributions? :P :P
<elacheche> Dro: This is what a Ubuntu Member is → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<u-la-la> [ Membership/NewMember - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Dro> (Y)
<elacheche> Right now, afaik, we are only 7 or 8 Tunisian Ubuntu Members.. Only 3 are very active.. Guess who..
<elacheche> You can be the next Dro :) Just prepare a Good Wiki listing your contributions and apply :)
<Dro> mouch lazem battalt :p
<elacheche> x(
<Dro> its too hard :P
<elacheche> It's not.. You need just a Wiki page that lists your contributions..
<Dro> elacheche, I don't have contributions hahha :D
<Dro> i'm just available on IRC to help, but it seems no one need help on here :P
<Dro> i'll make a page with "None." :P
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Tell him that the current Membership Board guys are very friendly x)
<nzoueidi> Hello from the other side :D
<nzoueidi> I missed you elacheche
<nzoueidi> Dro: as well :D
<elacheche> Hey nzoueidi x) Where were you! Mars! x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha, I was fighting with many bugs, struggling to find solutions or at least some workarounds x)
<elacheche> Good luck
<Dro> elacheche, very friendly at the point that if you have no contributions they choose u as a member? :P
<nzoueidi> Dro: you can be an Ubuntu member, just start for it, search for something contribute and why not be present during events as u-tn member :D
<nzoueidi> They are very friendly trust me :D
<Dro> nzoueidi, i can be available only on IRC.. i'm very busy :P
<nzoueidi> There's no one who is not busy, but you can find some time :P
<elacheche> Dro: Wait until you get married.. Then tell me how busy you are.. Ask rhabbachi_
<elacheche> Good script! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/easily-change-gnome-layout
<Dro> haha
<u-la-la> [ This Script Can Make GNOME Shell Look like Windows, Mac, or Unity - OMG! Ubuntu! ] - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I saw some folks talking about changing KDE instead of GNOME x)
<elacheche> Yeah, bad bad idea x)
<nzoueidi> yep
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-27
<elacheche> https://github.com/spymastermatt/thunderbird-monterail
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - spymastermatt/thunderbird-monterail: A set of themes for thunderbird inspired by a Monterail blog post ] - https://github.com
<davlefou> nizarus, bonjour,
<nizarus> salut davlefou
<nizarus> sorry was afk
<davlefou> nizarus, juste une question, qui a payé le surcoût de l'expulsion de notre amis Wilfired?
<davlefou> nizarus, juste une question, qui a payé le surcoût de l'expulsion de notre amis Wilfried?
<nizarus> davlefou: no idea !
<nizarus> il avait son billet retour avec lui !
<davlefou> Certe mais le changement de date entraine un surcoût de billet!
<nizarus> je n'ai pas osé poser la question à Wilfried
<davlefou> Tu devrais le faire!
<davlefou> Wilfried a été mal accueilli et humilié, son comportement fut exemplaire!
<nizarus> oui là je suis d'accord
<nizarus> je ne sais pas si les organisateur de la journée ont pris contact avec lui après son retour et si il a eu des excuses officielles ou pas !
<davlefou> Dans ce cas, il est important de faire un document pour se plaindre aux minitres voir au journeau! Rien n'avancera quand se plaindre! Faut pas laisser glisser d'autant là, tu es citoyen élécteur!
<nizarus> c'est à ceux qui ont invité wilfried de se bouger le cul et voir ce qu'il faut faire
<nizarus> moi si je dis ça ils vont m'accuser de vouloir détruire CLibre
<nizarus> j'en ai marre de leur incompétence
<davlefou> L'incompétence est récurrente...
<praisethemoon> hello
<elacheche> Hey!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how are you today?
<elacheche> Good... What about you?
<praisethemoon> i'm good as werll :) gotta switch to winbugs brb
<davlefou> Bonsoir!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-28
<elacheche> Morning!
<Dro> Morning!!
<davlefou> Bonjour, vendredi matin, glace au café!
<elacheche> :)
<Dro> vendredi glace, café c'est tout
<elacheche> Guys! I'll animate a Docker Workshop next weekend during an event orgnized by FREEWAYS.. I'm doing it as Ubuntu-tn member.. I'm waiting for the event official announcement to share the news on the ML..
<elacheche> It's not a u-tn event, they just came to me asking for a docker workshop and I told them that I'll be doing it as a U-tN member, not other title(s)
<nzoueidi> Cool elacheche :D
<nzoueidi> Where the event will be held?
<elacheche> Afaik, sesame university.. I'll share the info on the ML as soon as it'll go public with all the needed info..
<nzoueidi> Alright
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-23
<davlefou> Bonjour amis!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-24
<elacheche> Hello folks! :)
#ubuntu-tn 2019-04-27
<elacheche> SAlam amtn :) And others :) how is life?
<amtn> السلام عليكم elachec
<amtn> ça va tres bien et toi?
<elacheche> Good good :)
